# Show your Steinhart (Part 3) - PHOTOS ONLY!



## Uwe W.

It's a new year, and it's time for a new *Show your Steinhart* thread. As in the past, photo threads get retired when they become too big and unwieldy. However, for your reference you can find the previous two threads here:

Show your Steinhart (Part 1)
Show your Steinhart (Part 2)

To keep this photo thread packed full of great photos and make browsing through it easier and more enjoyable, please follow these few guidelines:

1. *PHOTOS ONLY!* If you want to post a review of a watch it's better to create a new thread for that review, so others can freely comment on it.
2. This is the only dedicated photo thread here - you are free to post comments in any of the other threads - so please respect that this isn't a discussion thread. 
3. Consider using the LIKE feature for a photo you want to show approval for instead of replying to the post.

Now let's see those Steinhart watches!


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

C'mon fella's, lets get cracking in posting those pics of your Steinharts in part 3......

Here is a couple from my collection.

How about a little sandwhich action.....










And ofcourse the mecurial standard Nav.B 47.... Sometimes the simple stuff does look the best.










:-!


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Continuing the Lume Game...










It's more fun in the dark. No black light or cat pee detector reqd, just a manumatic cam with a macro mode. :thumbup:

// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## neongas

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVM on Myron cordovan 1piece strap. Love the sword hands.


----------



## bellamy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

It's been a while since I last posted some photos. Here we go!

What better watch to bring along for a nice day of flying :-!










And a wrist shot!


----------



## Soulspawn

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My apollon on a rubber


----------



## mkvarnst

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Arrived today.


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just took this gorgeous picture of my OVM in which I noticed that the maxi dial is being illuminated by the evening sun beautifully and there is actually a small rainbow being cast:


----------



## jakescotland

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This beauty arrived yesterday....my first Steinhart. Must admit, I did find comms and delivery a little haphazard, but the team seem like a lovely bunch and the Triton feels like something that should have cost an awful lot more. Also got a black PVD Zulu for it, but in my excitement I put the damn thing on upside down before taking pics! Apologies for the crappy iPhone pics...


----------



## Permidal

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

First Marine Bronze Edition photos























photo by XAMJIO


----------



## luke111s

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Permidal said:


> First Marine Bronze Edition photos
> 
> View attachment 944527


Oh wow!


----------



## djs86

My Triton 30ATM is happy to be back in the office after my long honeymoon period with my Marine Chronometer II Roman









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

very COOL and Unique Bronzo.especially with those Blue Hands, the Onion Crown, and the strap :-!.. really NICE.
Congrats.


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

3 stenies meeting on the web ;-)


----------



## djs86

This one is very special to me because it reminds me of what I accomplished: graduating college in 2012!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

















Two Steinhart's received the same week. I had just ordered the Aviation and two days later Steinhart introduced the Marine Officer ... I simply could not resist. b-)

This brings the total to four, not enough. ;-)


----------



## djs86

My humble collection of Steinharts thus far.

From left to right: Triton 30atm, Nav B-Chrono II DLC, Marine Chronometer II Roman, Nav B-Uhr 47, Ocean One Vintage Red (First gen, acrylic crystal), Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (SAWLE) 224/333.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



djs86 said:


> My humble collection of Steinharts thus far.
> 
> From left to right: Triton 30atm, Nav B-Chrono II DLC, Marine Chronometer II Roman, Nav B-Uhr 47, Ocean One Vintage Red (First gen, acrylic crystal), Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (SAWLE) 224/333.


Five minutes earlier I had just said that four is not enough ... ;-)


----------



## everlong

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 946807
> 
> 
> Two Steinhart's received the same week. I had just ordered the Aviation and two days later Steinhart introduced the Marine Officer ... I simply could not resist. b-)
> 
> This brings the total to four, not enough. ;-)


Where did you buy/what strap is that brown leather?


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



everlong said:


> Where did you buy/what strap is that brown leather?


It is the standard strap supplied with this watch.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just sensational. Possibly Steinhart's finest.











Permidal said:


> First Marine Bronze Edition photos


----------



## djs86

A view from behind


----------



## OSUMBA2003

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## cap10amazing

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My well used Steinhart Aviation - Unitas 6497 - number 188/333


----------



## hokavan

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Nav-B automatic and coffee









Its all you need to fly across the sky


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

SUNDAY!!


----------



## ObZerver

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This watch is made to be NATO-strapped!


Steinhart Ocean 1 on NATO strap


Steinhart Ocean 1 on NATO strap


----------



## R.N.W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









She is still with me. I put her up for sale two days ago but I immediately withdraw the sale. I must have lost my mind. Now with a new plain black leather strap, she is officially back.


----------



## oprime

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









My first! More watch-ception.


----------



## anonsurfer

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart. Hasn't been getting much wrist time though.


----------



## WFwatchguy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Aviation GMT














Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colestir

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

my Apollon


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Great looking Watch Uwe.

Sporting this Beauty Today, Tomorrow, the Day after... till whenever


----------



## T-Wan

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here are mine...


























T.


----------



## chatterbox

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



chatterbox said:


> My first Steinhart


GREAT Looking Watch :-!. REALLY NICE.!
how about a Nice introductory Post on the Forum with many Pictures of this Beauty ??! ;-) come on. don't be Shy.

Congratulations.


----------



## mkvarnst

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



anonsurfer said:


> My first Steinhart. Hasn't been getting much wrist time though.


Very nice strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## djs86

Warm weather in the DC metro area calls for the Maratac Elite! The black and black looks so good with my Nav B-Chrono II DLC. It really gives it that stealthy look. What do you think?









The matte finish of the strap matches the case nicely
















Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

AGMT









SJL


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

...a few more Grand Prix macro shots with my new SIGMA 70mm macro lens (after some RAW-finetuning with Aperture):


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> ...a few more Grand Prix macro shots with my new SIGMA 70mm macro lens (after some RAW-finetuning with Aperture):


That Grand Prix model is amazing! I wish I had an opportunity to get my hands on one of these - they are absolutely stunning.

Cheers,
Adam.


----------



## thenlec

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first automatic, first Swiss Made, first Steinhart!


----------



## djs86

Rocking the Triton 30ATM on bracelet this Super Bowl Sunday:









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Yesterday on the wrist:










And today


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



AlphaWolf777 said:


>


Why are you using two img tags? If you're pasting forum code from imageshack.us, just paste into the message, not into an image tag dialog.....


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

...something from older Steinhart collection: Marine Timer. Still in love with this beast;-), but still had to change the strap for a STEINHART "Nougat vintage" one. I thiink it will make a great combo with the cream dial of MT.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Don't get to see too many Marine Timers in the wild! Beautiful watch! :-!


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Thx,

For me it is not only the beauty. Winding it's Unitas using this big crown is a unique filling.

On Vintage nougat strap:


----------



## djs86

What better piece to wear in the office?









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## mkvarnst

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Bored on the train home from a client meeting. 
Took picture of my Vintage Red with the iPhone


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Chromejob said:


> Why are you using two img tags? If you're pasting forum code from imageshack.us, just paste into the message, not into an image tag dialog.....


Hmm, I don't really know what you're talking about. Unless it looks different on your end.

I tried what you suggested and it worked, however.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

_Looking forward to a speedy knockoff today. It's going to be Chinese New Year's EVE tomorrow! YAY!_


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



lks1984 said:


> And today


that thing oozes BEAUTY.!
Love it.


----------



## hellbentescapement

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Four months after receiving it, I still catch myself staring at it for minutes at a time.


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

... my version of "stars&stripes" ;-)....


----------



## Todd5774

My Marine Bronze enjoying life by the sea...


----------



## Todd5774

.


----------



## Mikeycanuk

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Quick iPhone pics, on new Simona shoes!


----------



## SJL

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Family photo 2013









SJL


----------



## Todd5774

Time for the rose gold Nav B uhr to shine.


----------



## A M

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Beautiful case on this MARINE Officer Bronze.
.



Todd5774 said:


> .


----------



## Todd5774

And my two Steinys together! Liking how the heat and the sun are ageing the bronze.


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Some exceptional pics in there fella's, congrats....

Keep those Steinhart pics coming.


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## 24seven

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 967599


----------



## Lemper

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Nice collection SJL!


----------



## djs86

Enjoying some Black and Tan this Sunday :-d

View attachment 967951


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Hmm, I don't really know what you're talking about. Unless it looks different on your end.
> 
> I tried what you suggested and it worked, however.


Go to post #48 and click *Edit*.

But now that you've learned the fix, don't worry, don't go back and correct old posts.

View attachment 968044


----------



## bambini

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 968527


View attachment 968552


----------



## Rukola

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

STEINHART Aviation GMT automatic
View attachment 968625
View attachment 968626
View attachment 968628
STEINHART Aviation GMT automatic - YouTube


----------



## yellofins

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 969625

Nav-B Chrono


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

...as many of You say: "born for NATO":
View attachment 969869


----------



## Borjitsu

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This is mine! Steinhart Odisea number 41/210


----------



## krstin

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Enjoying in my Marine
View attachment 970019


----------



## R.N.W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Wearing this one again...


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I love the way the OVM looks on a Bond NATO:


----------



## mr_sundstrom

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

+1 on that!

Ocean one ain't half bad either!


----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



AlphaWolf777 said:


> I love the way the OVM looks on a Bond NATO:]


Yep, what I think a modern Bond would wear, some vintage milsub....










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## tsfmlm

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Marine Timer


----------



## cretino

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

my Steinhart family


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



cretino said:


> my Steinhart family  ...


Aww.... What a complicate LOVE TRIANGLE!


----------



## abivaanenopi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Hello from Finland!


----------



## cretino

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Ed.YANG said:


> Aww.... What a complicate LOVE TRIANGLE!


thanks  that was the last photo with this three unbelievable watches.. Nav B Replica is already sold and prepared for shipping


----------



## hullio

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 978121


----------



## Todd5774

My Steinharts back home in the cold...

I've included a picture of the Marine strap, and you can see how much the fake antiquing is coming off, I have ordered a different strap as I'm not a fan of the way it looks now.


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Some pics of my Steinhart collection (sorry for duplicates if I've already posted these):
View attachment 979496

View attachment 979495

View attachment 979497

View attachment 979503


----------



## Todd5774

Glow worms!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

An old classic...


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> An old classic...


indeed.
Old Classic. Gorgeous and Very Rare.

you're Pictures are Great :-!


----------



## fingmachine

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Kvazdopil

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 985218


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> An old classic...


Awesome. Those colours are great!


----------



## MUrsus

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Aquarius DLC 
View attachment 987855


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

... and I love them all;-)

View attachment 988534

View attachment 988536


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Kvazdopil said:


> View attachment 985218


DANG.!! 
GORGEOUS Picture :-!.. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## djs86

Triton 30atm emerging

View attachment 990208


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## lotramos

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## njudson

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just got this in the mail. My first Automatic so excited.
View attachment 990545


----------



## Yeow Jen Hwa

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

just arrived today ... happiness!!!

View attachment 991220


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Yeow Jen Hwa said:


> just arrived today ... happiness!!!


Congratulations.
we Share your Happiness here as Well.


----------



## richnyc

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Finally, arrived today Yipee!!!

View attachment 992033


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I can't help myself - I have to post a photo of my new Steinhart Grail (even if the quality of my phone photos suck), because it's just such an amazing piece of craftsmanship:


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Another classic limited Watchboard-Edition...


----------



## jdc222

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My OVM, on a Jstraps vintage leather NATO.

View attachment 992928


View attachment 992929


View attachment 992930


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> Another classic limited Watchboard-Edition...


Love the mix of red / white and black / white hands!

So how many of your LE / SE Steinhart watches do you wear, H.Solo? 
I'd be too scared to take them out the box!


----------



## tyoon1016

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first steinhart

View attachment 993242


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



fdm_2k said:


> So how many of your LE / SE Steinhart watches do you wear, H.Solo?
> I'd be too scared to take them out the box!


I don't wear my LE watches... for me the fun's in the collecting! I got some watches, that have been worn by previous owners, though... :-(


----------



## Permidal

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Marine Chorometre Bronze

View attachment 993706


View attachment 993707


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> I don't wear my LE watches... for me the fun's in the collecting! I got some watches, that have been worn by previous owners, though... :-(


come on Now Michael !!!
Watches are Meant to be Worn Not Dormant in the Box.!
if you like i'll be More than Happy to Wear'em for ya  .


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Permidal said:


> My Marine Chorometre Bronze


such a GORGEOUS Watch. and the Strap is Perfect.


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

The big one...


----------



## R.N.W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 994373


Just switched the hands and I'm loving it.


----------



## tsfmlm

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## mtb2104

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 995346


Hi there


----------



## lotramos

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 996383


----------



## tsfmlm

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> The big one...


Do you wear this one, Michael?
If so, is it as big on the wrist as it looks in the photos?

I was hoping the Aviation Chronograph would become my next Steinhart, however I'm still undecided given how big and square it looks. But I just cannot get past how amazing the dial on it looks!


----------



## JoostG

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 996448


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



fdm_2k said:


> Do you wear this one, Michael?
> If so, is it as big on the wrist as it looks in the photos?
> 
> I was hoping the Aviation Chronograph would become my next Steinhart, however I'm still undecided given how big and square it looks. But I just cannot get past how amazing the dial on it looks!


Hi,

yes, I wear this one this week... wears excellent, but its quite thick and heavy - thicker than a "normal" Aviation and much heavier... I have no problem with that, but I also got 8.5" wrists. ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

No. it's Not Summer yet.. just an older Picture.

what's Strange is that the Dial is so Simple & Not much going on there . but i ofter Catch myself Staring at it..
a Simple Beauty can be Mesmerizing. i guess.

Cheers


----------



## djs86

My Nav B-Chrono II DLC catching some rays this morning b-)

View attachment 996937


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## tsfmlm

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## fdm_2k

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> Hi,
> 
> yes, I wear this one this week... wears excellent, but its quite thick and heavy - thicker than a "normal" Aviation and much heavier... I have no problem with that, but I also got 8.5" wrists. ;-)


What about someone with a 6.1" wrist? 
I've got a couple of 44mm Steinhart chronos that wear quite comfortable on my thin wrist, but got concerned at how big the aviation chrono might be.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



fdm_2k said:


> What about someone with a 6.1" wrist?
> I've got a couple of 44mm Steinhart chronos that wear quite comfortable on my thin wrist, but got concerned at how big the aviation chrono might be.


This isn't a discussion thread, but one reserved solely for photos. Either please send a PM with your questions or present them in a new thread.


----------



## richnyc

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

It feels home on a NATO Bond strap

View attachment 998353


----------



## stewham

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's my Ocean Vintage Military. It's my first Steinhart but certainly not my last, as I have the Aramar Arctic Ocean pre-ordered and I'm saving now for the Ocean two Blue.

View attachment 998433


View attachment 998434


----------



## Spiffy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My First Ever *Steinhart* which is a _*Nav B-Uhr 44 Automatic*_

View attachment 998843


View attachment 998846


*Definitely not my last!*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 999022


View attachment 999023


View attachment 999024


What a wonderful watch...


----------



## JR1

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 999046


View attachment 999047


Steinhart Nav B Uhr Gnomon Boutique Edition.


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## amphibic

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1001917


----------



## gasspasser

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1002227










My Nav B Chrono II Black SE on NATO Green. Waiting impatiently for my Pilot Strap from SNRP Straps. May can't come soon enough! Come on Joe!


----------



## SJL

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Saturday fellas.

View attachment 1002432


SJL


----------



## Dutchman72

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

It's raining - time for shooting...

View attachment 1003312


View attachment 1003316


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Congratulations Heiner.
Looks SUPERB. :-! .


----------



## Moroz

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1004685


Aviation...


----------



## snert

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My OVM. Worth the wait. Maratac Zulu.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Keep the great photos coming everyone. :-!

Just a reminder, this is a photo gallery and not a discussion thread - more fantastic Steinhart pictures, less talk - so please PM other members with questions or post them in a new thread. We'd like to maintain the photo album feel of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## OSUMBA2003

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My second Steinhart.
View attachment 1005992


----------



## Titan II

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## djs86

Morning commute with the Marine Chronometer II Roman

View attachment 1006861


Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Ames

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Imitrex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just got mine today!!!!
View attachment 1008023

View attachment 1008036


----------



## thenlec

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Waiting to board my flight at Dulles International Airport after a business trip, keeping tabs on the time with my OVR.
View attachment 1008647


----------



## Robocaspar

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just received my Steinhart Nav-B 44mm this morning! Here's some quick snaps!

View attachment 1009308


View attachment 1009309


Yay


----------



## djs86

Been a while since I've had a Flieger Friday. Anyone else with me?

View attachment 1009462


Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## rsimpsss

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## phllox

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Wrist-pocket shot of my Steinhart Ocean 1 on its brand new leather nato strap


----------



## Robocaspar

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Some wrist shots. What do you think, too big or just right?

View attachment 1010902


View attachment 1010903


View attachment 1010904


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

The 3rd pic does look a bit large ... LOL.


----------



## WFwatchguy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1012022


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Been on this eversince the weekends...


----------



## krstin

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Marine 38, perfect size for dressy watch.


----------



## Andy 964

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's my Nav B-Urh with a Stowa Flieger closed loop strap:


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Spoons

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

UPS (and GnomonWatches!) made me so happy today! My new Nav B Chrono II, with "old-style" pumpkin crown, swapped in by Gnomon.
View attachment 1016108


----------



## SJL

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

MCII Roman on Chocolate Tone In Tone, thanks for the heads up djs86.

Later dudes...

View attachment 1016783


SJL


----------



## djs86

It's hard to take this thing off of the steel bracelet, it just looks and feels so perfect.

View attachment 1017104


Cheers, dudes!

Daniel


----------



## Rkkx451

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1017867


----------



## dpeter

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

47mm b type


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

missed this One.










oh how much i LOVE Bronze ..

it's Older Picture but The Case is Developing a Gorgeous*/*Darker Gold Color :-!. 
The Older it gets the Nicer it'll Look.


----------



## bigmac3161

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new ocean 44 now just one day old fine looking watch


----------



## Todd5774

New strap for the Marine..

The bronze is really darkening down, wonder if the watch will eventually turn green after a few decades?!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

PREMIUM ST.1


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Todd5774 said:


> New strap for the Marine..
> 
> The bronze is really darkening down, wonder if the watch will eventually turn green after a few decades?!












at this Speed the Patina is going? it won't take too Long.. i'm guessing it will take a Couple of Years to get to Brown*/*Green Color |> .
looks Great.

Michael Ma Man.
Congratulations on the Premium :-!.



H.Solo said:


> PREMIUM ST.1


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I love Bronze too ...

View attachment 1020434


----------



## itr452

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

finally got my otto frei spring bar tool from my friend

zulu from gnomon on the 44 and some cheap black nato on the ocean black DLC

View attachment 1021498
View attachment 1021501


----------



## Galanthus

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Hello there, fantastic WATCH!i love the lume.. perfect design, casual and dressy can be worn.
What model is this?

Thanks!



H.Solo said:


> Another classic limited Watchboard-Edition...


----------



## rwg22

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart and to show of my geekness, A little Doctor Who TARDIS seemed appropriate to go with a watch.
View attachment 1022479


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Some great pictures of your Steinharts fella's... Keep them coming.....|>

Galanthus, a quick answer to your question, Nav.B-Chrono II _Limited Edition Breitling Source. _This was a L.E project watch & will never be reproduced.


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment 1023150


----------



## Logie

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My brand new Nav B-uhr B-type. Arrived yesterday.......

View attachment 1023472


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Blue Hand Luke...

View attachment 1023457


SJL


----------



## wysanz

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My one and only Steinhart , It's an Apollon Chronograph I purchased few months ago and still loving it. Pic from my cellphone. Cheers!
View attachment 1023549


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Todd5774

Changed the strap on the Nav b as wasn't keen on the one it came with, thought it was a bit too dressy for daytime use, it was fine for evening use..

Used the strap off the Marine officer bronze, like it a lot, the blue stitching goes with the blue hands..


----------



## muchacho_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



wysanz said:


> My one and only Steinhart , It's an Apollon Chronograph I purchased few months ago and still loving it. Pic from my cellphone. Cheers!
> View attachment 1023549


Better tell me where did you get that awesome figure :O


----------



## Lexi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Saturday Gentlemen.









SJL


----------



## sean_mcq

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

First decent day in months to go riding.


----------



## djs86

Beautiful day today outside of Washington DC, my girlfriend and I decided to take a trip to Sugarloaf Mountain in Maryland. Quite a view....









Oh and I had my Steinhart Nav B on of course!









Cheers, dudes!

Daniel


----------



## LibriumW

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









My OVM catching it's first sun rays today.


----------



## JoostG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My ocean 1 green in the sun.


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Missed this Beautiful Muster

sorry for the Crappy iphone Pictures


















Cheers


----------



## cretino

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

today:


----------



## jsf111

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Wow...really nice looking Steinharts!

But, no love for the Apollon Chrono?


----------



## cwehr1

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here is my Steinhart Ocean 1 Black on a custom made strap by myself. This is the first strap I have made, didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

... my heritage in new pilot shoes...


----------



## dums2000

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Steinhart french connection ;-)


----------



## hanzo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



dums2000 said:


> Steinhart french connection ;-)


Not bad for a first post! Congrats.. wear it in good health


----------



## vic225

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



leoric said:


> ... my heritage in new pilot shoes...


what strap is this??


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



vic225 said:


> what strap is this??


The only sign on it is: "MIG 7001"
I bought it on Polish online shop.
but you can also find it on ebay.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



hanzo said:


> Not bad for a first post! Congrats.. wear it in good health





vic225 said:


> what strap is this??





leoric said:


> The only sign on it is: "MIG 7001".


Just a reminder to everyone that this is a photo gallery for ogling over the images of Steinhart watches, and not a discussion thread - as was explained in the first post. Please PM a member if you have a question about their contributed photo, or create a new thread if it's that pressing.

Thanks!


----------



## cretino

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Nav B + Diaboliq Macassar


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

How's about a Nav B Saturday?









SJL


----------



## 24seven

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## cretino

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Ocean 44


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

4 more days left until the weekend...









SJL


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

AGMT on Steiny rubber for the warmer weather.









SJL


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Still cold in Poland so my Aviation leaves on leather strap...


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

More warm weather = more strap changes...









SJL


----------



## milnec

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I went to Singapore last week and took my Steinhart Aramar Ocean GMT White. The lamp in my room had some nice Chinese writing on it, which I tried to capture in the reflection...


----------



## ktcw2603

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Arrived yesterday.. After unboxing the package, I realised that I got myself a BLACK BEAST!!!!


----------



## Sloniu

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

my trio


----------



## Imitrex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Jraul7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New Nav B and first Steinhart!


----------



## C_slackness

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My very recently acquired Nav B-Uhr 44 Type A says hi:


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## bigmac3161

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Ovr With new nato strap 
















Had it couple of days now and haven't taken it of.


----------



## Jraul7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Awesome!

Planning on maybe getting a Type B now!



C_slackness said:


> My very recently acquired Nav B-Uhr 44 Type A says hi:
> 
> View attachment 1045802
> 
> 
> View attachment 1045805


----------



## djs86

Funny story with this one....I haven't been wearing it lately as every time I fired it up, it would run extremely fast. However after a couple months of down time, I wound it up again and it's been keeping perfect time! :think: Very strange..... Anyways here is my favorite of the Steinhart Aviation line....the Watchlounge Limited Edition!









Enjoy the rest of your weekends, dudes.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Southpaw1925

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlexChe

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Military on Military on Military :-D


----------



## jvermilye

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love it!










Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Nav B Chrono Black on the O2 stock strap. Perfect for the warmer weather.





















SJL


----------



## Owba

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just arrived today!


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Adding a little bit of a vintage look to my Steinies by Ravenna 1010 strap:


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

The Matt Strap is Perfectly Tailored to the Watch.:-!

GREAT Combo



SJL said:


> My Nav B Chrono Black on the O2 stock strap. Perfect for the warmer weather.
> 
> View attachment 1049462
> 
> 
> SJL


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










Steinhart Ocean One Black Ceramic in combination with a Matte Onxy Bracelet from Oskar Gydell.


----------



## bigmac3161

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVR on Phoenix nato with red stripes to tie in with watch


----------



## vlax10

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

A quick glance on my ocean 1 black

Greetings from Belgrade

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## ooo00ooo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

And here is my photo


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

my Ticker for the coming Days.

found this Old /Never used Strap with Deployant in my Strap Box.
i have No idea when i Bought it . however, thought to Try it on the Gold Chrono .
and _*Voilà.*_. i'm Happily in Love with the New Combo .

apology for the Crappy iphone Picture


----------



## dums2000

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Gorgeous ;-) First time I see the new white ocean two on wrist ! 
Excellent nato choice ....
Thank U guy. ( this one definitely on my wish list !!!)


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

All the way... till the night


----------



## stewham

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new Ocean Two Blue


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Finally picked myself up a Nav.B chrono 47mm. Realised I was just being foolish trying to drip feed my intentions to purchase only 1 or 2 Steinharts this year. Being a milestone year, their 10th anniversary & with so many truley awesome pieces still to come I kind of knew this plan was always going to blow out & I would wind up buying at least 3 or 4 Steinharts in this 10th anniversary year.

Also doesn't help when at the end of every chat we have the man himself always askes me which Steinhart I plan to buy next... Nothing subtle, just pure German pragmatism...:-d:-d:-d..b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

find it Hard to Overlook and Resist This Beauty . 
Congratulations James.. it's One of those Must Have Steinhart.:-!


----------



## Jraul7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Very nice James!

Now I know I need to leave some funds on hold as there may be other LE pieces.... yes?


----------



## hbk75

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









Been wearing this for weeks, so far so good.


----------



## B41LEY

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment Steinhart O1VR.jpg


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









SJL


----------



## Grand Psyko

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## LazySteve89

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Bored ****less.









Inverse Laplace transforms? Yawn. I prefer applying DEs to studying the mechanics of rotational underdamped driven harmonic oscillators!


----------



## WFwatchguy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New arrival today. Ocean Two.









Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## jinzhouy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I never imagine OVR will be so beautiful with leather strap!


----------



## mikbodsof

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just added one Steinhart Aviation to my collection, got it second hand, but the Watch are in mint condition


----------



## n010h

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love it! Great square look!


----------



## 24seven

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love the Aviation series from Steinhart. I get a lot of compliments wearing mine. The watch has a presence on the wrist. It certainly wears bigger than my 44mm Nav B UHR.


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










Wooden bracelet: Etsy
Matte Onyx Bracelet: Oskar Gydell Design
Watch: Ocean 1 Black Ceramic
Strap: Marketstraps 22mm Military Green Nato


----------



## Greg525

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My 2nd Steinhart arrived today from the good people at Aramar! Swapped out the metal bracelet for a black leather nato as soon as it got here. It was my first time changing a strap myself, pretty easy with the right tool. Any way, the watch is great and will definitely be my go to for awhile!


----------



## WFwatchguy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



mikbodsof said:


> Just added one Steinhart Aviation to my collection, got it second hand, but the Watch are in mint condition


I have the same watch in a GMT model. I agree, it is a nice looking watch. It does have a different presence than some other square models. Wear it in good health and often.


----------



## snert

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVM


----------



## bigwatch13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Greg525 said:


> My 2nd Steinhart arrived today from the good people at Aramar! Swapped out the metal bracelet for a black leather nato as soon as it got here. It was my first time changing a strap myself, pretty easy with the right tool. Any way, the watch is great and will definitely be my go to for awhile!


Very sharp looking Greg with the white shirt. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## bert69

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

It's mine 47 mm Nav-B Uhr Premium :roll:


----------



## gobbi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Azzurro reporting for duty!


----------



## The French Frog

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Slightly tuned OMV.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Sort of matches my instrument cluster....


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My one year old Nav B Chrono II with its brand new original Steinhart all black strap


----------



## Todd5774

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



The French Frog said:


> Slightly tuned OMV.


where did you get the red bezel from? Or what was it originally for/from?


----------



## The French Frog

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Todd5774 said:


> where did you get the red bezel from? Or what was it originally for/from?


Standard Ocean Black bezel with home made "patina".


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










Bracelets: Oskar Gydell


----------



## asdf1000x

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dino7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New one just received yesterday 47mm nav b


----------



## FitzroyTom

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Some more recent pics of my OVM


----------



## PsycMatt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Friday dudes!










SJL


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## dcuthbertson

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's my story so far.
The vintage GMT is next on the list.


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Beautiful day here in New Jersey for all the mothers we love. Oh and always a good day for a beer and a Nav B.










SJL


----------



## 27lester

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

my first Steinhart:


----------



## triplese7en

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Hello guys,

New in here and my first Steinhart watch. Just some shots with the Steinhart in "action". Sorry for the poor image quality.

Have a great day !


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



triplese7en said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> New in here and my first Steinhart watch.


GREAT Watch and Great Shot :-!. Congratulations & Welcome.


----------



## WiZARD7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just arrived 

(Nav B 44mm auto)


----------



## maxchua

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



H.Solo said:


> ...a few more Grand Prix macro shots with my new SIGMA 70mm macro lens (after some RAW-finetuning with Aperture):


Amazing Grand Prix! Was trying to find out where to get one and how much to realise that its LE and 150 pieces ONLY! Gosh!


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



triplese7en said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> New in here and my first Steinhart watch. Just some shots with the Steinhart in "action". Sorry for the poor image quality.
> 
> Have a great day !


Fantastic pics!

Welcome to the forum. :-!


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

AGMT on my custom JPHstrap. Cheers Riker.





































SJL


----------



## Pegleg2001

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart - Ocean One GMT Black...










Sent from my iPhone 6 (pre-production beta)


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Friday dudes!










SJL


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My favorite "new" chronograph that they have. Get that beauty on a green zulu strap


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Chrono with the Golden Hands.
(Older Picture).









T


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My apollon whilst in arashiyama's monkey mountain (kyoto) on my honeymoon.


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Today I had the time to take some shots...


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










SJL


----------



## FitzroyTom

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Changed my Ocean 2 over to the leather strap last night, decided I like it much more than on the metal bracelet.


----------



## mithrilG60

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Nav B-Chrono on a black flieger on my homeward commute yesterday.


----------



## dpeter

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Chrono ..again


----------



## texaspledge

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Different chrono...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sahe69

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I'll join the row of chronos.


----------



## anpi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Steinhart say: welcome to Croatia!


































...and one from coffe break 










Greetings from Croatia!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

To those of you in the U.S., enjoy the Memorial Day weekend.










SJL


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Triton lume shot.










SJL


----------



## Jazzbass251

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



















some of my new favorite combos


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Heritage in my favorite pilot shoes...


----------



## Scotsmen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's mine


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










Bracelet by http://instagram.com/adbsky#


----------



## sector445

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's mine ...


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

The LGE on a natural (veg tanned) buff strap I whipped up..... An awesome combo I reckon.

I should take a better pic........:think:


----------



## djs86

Been a while since I posted anything, I've recently moved from the DC area to Phoenix, AZ for a 7 month contract position and been really buys working and getting settled in. Here's a nice weekend shot of 3 of my favorites: Triton 30atm, Nav B-Uhr and Nav B-Chrono II DLC! The rubber strap is perfect for the 100 degree high days in the desert!









Have a great weekend, dudes!

Daniel


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

yes. it has been a while !. and was Wondering where & how you've been.

Great Shot as always.

Best of Luck with you New Post Daniel.

Cheers


----------



## sean_mcq

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new Nav-B Vintage B-Type (44mm).


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



sean_mcq said:


> My new Nav-B Vintage B-Type (44mm).
> 
> Awesome piece. More than likely my next Steinhart, albeit in a 47mm. Wear it in good health dude.
> 
> SJL


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## KevL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










SJL


----------



## sean_mcq

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New OVM.


----------



## R.Palace

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

After seeing these pictures I'm realizing the wait for my white O2 will totally be worth it!

(insert creative, witty tapatalk signature here)


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Great pics fella's... Keep them coming..


----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love it Michael.. Bronze is right at home with the Marine !:-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

In celebration to the release of RACETIMER today... GRAN PRIX for the weekend!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Tony A.H said:


> Love it Michael.. Bronze is right at home with the Marine !:-!


Thank you Tony, it sure is!


----------



## Cobbgoblin

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just got these in from cheapestnatostraps.com, and they are great! Here's a shot with my OVM. Now I need my Arctic Ocean and Vintage GMT I've ordered to come in! I posted a q&d review of these straps in the Straps section if you want to check it out.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



sector445 said:


> Here's mine ...


I remember seeing that one awhile back last year, you've got a real rare one there!


----------



## SJL

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

MCIIsday...










SJL


----------



## gasspasser

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New Nylon Cordura Pilot Strap on my Nav B Chrono II Black SE


----------



## bigwatch13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



gasspasser said:


> New Nylon Cordura Pilot Strap on my Nav B Chrono II Black SE


WOW! WOW! WOW! I really hope they make this model again, SIGH....


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

froggy goes boozy day and nite!


----------



## Starsky

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here are my 3 Steinis |>
(and i think not the last ;-) )
The Watches with the most wristtime of my whole Collection

Ocean GMT Pepsi
Apollon Chronograph
Racetimer


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## ivan_seawolf

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## RLROCK

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just received my Ocean II White on Thursday!


----------



## RLROCK

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



WFwatchguy said:


> New arrival today. Ocean Two.
> 
> View attachment 1063371
> 
> 
> Twins!


----------



## watchma

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









Love the style of the watch in the background - if only they did a non-chrono like this .....

...they don't do they ?


----------



## asdf1000x

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## R.Palace

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love the lume on my 02


----------



## krisone

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Todd5774

My new Triton 100 Stainless Steel.

Love this watch it has a real solid feel to it, but its not to heavy. And the lume is outstanding! Can see this being my daily go to for the foreseeable future..

The only issue I have is that the deployment clasp is defective it won't stay shut and on closer examination the little sharp pins which hold the clasp aren't long enough so a slight movement of the wrist causes it to pop open, but an email to Steinhart has resulted in a new strap and clasp being sent out. Fantastic service.


----------



## Soulspawn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My latest arrival. Number 43 of 99 and boy is it a beauty! Nav-B chrono LSE


----------



## Todd5774

.


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










\m/💀\m/

SJL


----------



## blenng83

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Wow! When you wear this watch during a meeting, the watch tells the others that you're not to be messed with!


----------



## krisone

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Ed.YANG

*It's the weekend again!*


----------



## AaaVee

*Re: It's the weekend again!*

Did some 'color coding'


----------



## Kilovolt

*Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## anpi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Partly sunny with showers today...









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Marine Office Bronze on Gunny Canvas... a match made in heaven!


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Couple shots of my OVM on my admiralty gray NATO. Perfect combo! :-!


----------



## Gozer

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Couple shots of my OVM on my admiralty gray NATO. Perfect combo! :-!


Where'd you get the admiralty grey color?


----------



## longstride

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

An oldie but a goodie...! Custom hands and dial....







...Steinhart really do a great Pilot watch. 47mm, beadblasted case, custom strap and pre vendome buckle.


----------



## Bale

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

First post here, So I thought is best to start with my two newly purchased watches.


----------



## Todd5774

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Welcome to the forum and fantastic watches, wear them in health.


----------



## Todd5774

My favorite Steiny!


----------



## Bale

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Todd5774 said:


> Welcome to the forum and fantastic watches, wear them in health.


Thanks |>


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Bale said:


> First post here, So I thought is best to start with my two newly purchased watches.


Awesome. 
you went off to a Great Start :-! ..

Congratulations on these 2 Beauties ,and Welcome to The Madness


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



longstride said:


> Custom hands and dial


could you Please elaborate more on the Custom Work. ?
Sorry for being Ignorant, I just can't tell the Difference between yours and the Original Dial & Hands.


----------



## jopex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Reporting in my chubby Apollon.


----------



## lks1984

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









Nav B 44mm auto with an old PVC strap. Good combo in the hot summer.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

*Hey guys, just a reminder that this isn't a discussion thread, but a photo gallery exclusively for photos. If you have comments/questions concerning any of the images here please send the person a PM or start a new thread. Thanks.*


----------



## Ramblin man

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVM on Panatime leather NATO


----------



## jopex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just wanted to share new shoes for my Apollon bronze setup..















I am officially in love with this watch!


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

On a speedy mood today!


----------



## jopex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Tony A.H said:


> i Love the Jeans Strap . Nice. Very Nice.
> i've recently Made One in Blue Color and it's becoming one of my Favorites.


Thanks mate. My friend Patrik (Clover Straps) made this one. It was bright washed out blue but I gave it a quick bath in a coffee so it gained a bit darker color and white parts of denim got bronze like color that looks really nice matched with bronze bezel. Too hot here to wear it now though so I switched to rubber for now.


----------



## jopex

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



Strong said:


> Looks nice! What is your wrist size please? I'm interested in this model, but affraid of the size of the watch. My hand is only under 7"


If your post was directed at me and Apollon, my wrist size is a bit over 7''. If not, just ignore this post. :-d 
Lugs do not over hang but are fairly close. 








Looks worst in this pic then it is live.

You can see more pics with wrists around 7'' in this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/pic-request-apollon-7-inch-wrist-856347.html


----------



## Jazzbass251

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*










SJL

\m/💀\m/


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

To those fellow Steiny Heads in the States, Happy 4th of July.










SJL

\m/?\m/


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

God bless the USA










SJL

\m/💀\m/


----------



## Robocaspar

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just picked this up from the sales section. Been wanting one for a while now and I must say it does not disappoint.

The previous owner put it on a Steinhart Apollon titanium bracelet which luckily reduces the weight somewhat because this is quite a hefty watch.


----------



## mew88

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Bought the last piece when it was briefly available at the AD


----------



## SJL

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Monday dudes...










SJL

\m/💀\m/


----------



## watchma

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Fresh in today


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









My 1 year anniversary with this watch.


----------



## Robert999

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## TimeIzMoney

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

just got in two new steinharts

sorry I keep getting errors when trying to load the photos

will post once I figure out what I'm doing wrong 

figured out, here u go


----------



## Carrera_Searcher

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









Just picked up a new brown strap with Blue Stitching, so thought I would share.


----------



## eXis10z

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Loving this guy!


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Look at what the German diver had caught! A Japanese Monster! Ha~~~


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Lexi

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Black bezel with black strap


----------



## Tony A.H

Sunday Afternoon

a Grigio with my Favorite Local Beer to Cool off the Heat in Boston



Cheers


----------



## LazySteve89

Don't let anybody ever judge you for spending too much on watches!









You could be spending too much on wine instead!









Besides, watches can be appreciated now. Wine needs to stay locked up in a cold, dark, unfinished basement for several years.


----------



## jefemente

Got this one in the mail today after an approx. 2 month wait . Even has the unique offset scallops on the bezel.  Anyhow, it's a keeper.

As it came in the box with the SS bracelet.








With the Steinhart 24mm roober strap.








Jeff


----------



## Lexi




----------



## evilnickwong

My DLC Chrono II with a custom strap I just finished. Pretty happy with the result. 










Full image: http://i.imgur.com/TfnTHsn.jpg


----------



## jeffro100

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I bet no one has ever seen one of these before! After a couple of years, I finally have one and am enjoying it very much. I think it looks better on a nato strap though. I will need to experiment.


----------



## TimeIzMoney

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


figured I'd post it in here too


----------



## Zole




----------



## bert69




----------



## vlax10

Chillin' by the pool 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## jopex

New shoes...


----------



## Todd5774

My Marine Bronze enjoying a bit of sea time!


----------



## Todd5774

Received some new straps from Steinhart this week, a gunny for the bronze, a black for the rosegold and a Zulu for the triton.


----------



## Todd5774

An arty shot of the Bronze.


----------



## bert69




----------



## timmywileman

First and maybe not last !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ed.YANG

*No heavy jobs today... however, my LSE does look angry!*


----------



## soundfanz

*Re: No heavy jobs today... however, my LSE does look angry!*

Thought I'd update with a couple of pics, now that my Nav B is sporting a new strap from Bas & Lokes.


----------



## Riker

*Re: No heavy jobs today... however, my LSE does look angry!*

Been having an LSE week & lovin' it......;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: No heavy jobs today... however, my LSE does look angry!*

Even though on course these 2 days... still have lots of hands on... This is a better choice to deal with physical jobs!


----------



## ASCND

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

You gotta love the Ocean DLC!

















Cheers,
David


----------



## blenng83

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I have received this Ocean Vintage GMT on Monday and ... been wearing it ever since! I absolutely love this watch. I find the dial very interesting. The orange GMT hand gives a nice colourful touch.
Also, the fixed bezel is just a bit smaller in diameter as compared to the Ocean 1 Black bezel. This makes the Vintage GMT less bulky on my wrist and just the perfect size.


----------



## Zealot

My 1st Steinhart. 









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## the analyst




----------



## DarthVedder

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*























I already posted them on the OVM thread, but here they are. Really love this piece.


----------



## nb101

Got my first Steinhart on Monday, and am LOVING it.


----------



## Panama

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## muchacho_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I present you my latest aquisition and the first Steinhart in my stable:


IMAG0204_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

IMAG0203_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

IMAG0202_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

IMAG0205_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

It looks so good in person


----------



## xtreamzz

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## thenlec

Relaxing on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## R.Palace

O2 on a Hirsch


----------



## Quicksilver

OVM


----------



## punk

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new arrivals

Marine Officer Bronze












Racetimer Blue


----------



## JerylTan

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*



punk said:


> My new arrivals
> Marine Officer Bronze
> Racetimer Blue


Sweet!! I have both of these 2 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EDT3

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## N1ck_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Chromejob

Bought my OBDLC a Maratec Bond strap. Really nice quality for the price.....










// Tapatalk HD for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## EDT3

Real Madrid vs LA Galaxy


----------



## punk

With new Nato Strap


----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B. Muster

there's a Mysterious & Beautiful Aura around the 47mm Fliegers !
this was my First Steinhart that i Purchased 4 Years ago and Still as much in Love with it as the 1st day I got it .



















Cheers


----------



## Riker

LSE chrono on lavender hornback croc....


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## enpera

Hi,

Just received my Nav B-Uhr 44 ST1 Premium ANTHRAZITE today. Please find some simple shots of it here. I will compile a short review of it a bit later, need to take better shots and videos of it.

















Best regards!


----------



## SteamJ

Just received my first Steinhart, this Marine B-Uhr, from a fellow WIS today.


----------



## enpera

Some casual shots with the new watch. First with a yellow Corvette C6 (that I do not own unfortunately).

















Then with a Peugeot, that I do own. I tried to replicate the nice dashboard shots, that I have seen on the topic.


----------



## jsj11

Finally got it on a strap I like


----------



## SteveGee

My 1st Steinhart:












Arrived last week


----------



## leoric

Because of weather my NavB had to wear summer shorts:


----------



## dirkpitt2

Inviato dal mio iPad con Tapatalk HD


----------



## punk

Before









After


----------



## sector445




----------



## xtreamzz

On a Connery strap with gold hardware.


----------



## smikie

This is mine - Ocean One Green Bezel on leather strap - arrived last week


----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## punk

Now I called it "Rusty"


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## muchacho_

Before:

IMAG0228_1_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

After:


IMAG0244_1_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## leoric

Back on his military duty:


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## nb101

My OVM with my new Steinhart strap -


----------



## protogyl

My Coke Ocean GMT for the 1st time in the 'office'


----------



## jsj11




----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Quicksilver

Just arrived.


----------



## godzillablues

Nav.B Chrono II, steel strap swapped for 150mm buffalo black that came as spare with my JG-74....


----------



## thenlec

Beautiful night for a ball game.


----------



## godzillablues




----------



## jopex

Paired it with new nato strap co bronze zulu.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

My new Nav B-44


----------



## Ivanhoe34

On the Steinhart metal strap.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Love the lume. Readable whole the night. Not so bright as my Seiko, but the blue color is very attractive for me.


----------



## JerylTan




----------



## enpera

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My ST1 with a company transport vehicle.


----------



## godzillablues

Marine Officer Chrono out for a walk by the beach....


----------



## Ivanhoe34




----------



## Ivanhoe34

Today on a whole day trip. Love them... the blued hands are awesome...


----------



## jopex




----------



## leoric

Good morning!... Steine's Friday.


----------



## mesaboogie18

A shot of the double AR coating in action on my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military.


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Pyramid

Custom strap from Aaron at Combat Straps:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gsxrboy




----------



## hokavan

When I'm feeling blue all I have to do Is take a look at you. Then I feel you blue


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## godzillablues




----------



## SJL

To all those Steinheads in the US, Happy Labor Day.










SJL

\m/?\m/


----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## leoric

Black brother of above is saying HI:


----------



## Cato

I proudly present my three Steinhart SE ;-)

Bronzo No. 20/55 - Triton Anniversary Edition No. 20/111 - Grand Prix No. 20/150


----------



## punk




----------



## punk




----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Got it! :-!


----------



## 2Sharp

Exremely pleased with my Ocean, it mostly rides on a "Bond NATO". But it is always nice to use the bracelet!
It has started to show some love-marks, it makes it even better in my opinion!


----------



## muchacho_

Have a nice Sunday 


Steinhart GMT by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Nathanours




----------



## JerylTan




----------



## Tony A.H

Honeymooning with the TRITON


----------



## tbs7777




----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Ivanhoe34

Autumn is here... Nav B still on my wrist


----------



## EDT3




----------



## Ivanhoe34

near the castle


----------



## esq3585

New triton bronze .Buckle is huge beside the Nav B 44

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shanty

Proteus on New strap


----------



## Ivanhoe34

on the wrist whole the day, sometimes in the night too  love te lume


----------



## EDT3




----------



## esq3585

Triton Bronze


----------



## esq3585

Triton rear


----------



## Riker

Inspired by shanty, here is Proteus 111/111 on a brushed natural calf strap...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## R.Palace

O2 on sky blue nato to match the beautiful Miami sky


----------



## Munch520

O1VR


----------



## m0rt

Here's my Racetimer. It does not get the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Ivanhoe34

Easier to remove the sun from the sky, or my Nav B from my wrist?


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Wore #13 on Friday the 13th.


----------



## Munch520




----------



## Bale

Triton on Isofrane.







[/URL]


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Don't have a "moonwatch"  Absolutely doesn't matter  Love my Nav B ... and the metal bracelet is so comfortable for me...


----------



## Munch520

Whatcha guys think? New NATO for casual Friday and game day Saturday (Go Bucks!!!)



ETA: one more


----------



## H.Solo

My Marine Officer Bronze is getting a very light patina at last...


----------



## jopex




----------



## Tony A.H

The Pure, Simple, & Beauty of The A Dial :-!


----------



## Floydboy

My one and only Steinhart. Love it.


----------



## godzillablues




----------



## muchacho_

Steinhart GMT by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Nikoloz

my first steinhart, and my first sub 40mm watch, i thought i was a "big watch guy"... but i guess not anymore


----------



## mithrilG60

Polished the caseback on my Nav B Chrono with a Cape Cod cloth, I'll likely have watch refinished professionally the remainder of the under-bezel getting polished as well. Just wanted to see how I liked the look before forking out the money on refinishing


----------



## GriffonSec

my old 30ATM, with UV patina on the minute hand (ie: faded)


----------



## SJL

AGMT on JPHS.










SJL


----------



## GriffonSec

OK, finally got the thicker Gunny NATO to work on the Triton. New shots:


----------



## Ed.YANG

m0rt said:


> Here's my Racetimer. It does not get the wrist time it deserves.


Even though after an accident, your gear looks good from the repair shop!
How about a next race between the swedish driver with the asian driver?








Ready... Get set! Go...!


----------



## JerylTan

Ovm on rubber 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mesaboogie18

Just received a very nice Ocean 1 Vintage Red from a WUS member today. I'm loving it. I may even prefer it over the OVM, though both are superb.


----------



## rsimpsss




----------



## m0rt

I've been airing my Racetimer the whole week this week!


----------



## Munch520

It's hard for me to pick a favorite between the two. I'll definitely have both


----------



## SteamJ

One of my favorite watches and on my wrist today.


----------



## mesaboogie18

My Ocean Vintage Military and my Ocean 1 Vintage Red. These are my two favorite Steinhart watches and I'm glad to own both!


----------



## Tony A.H

a week later, and still Stuck on my Wrist .


----------



## Munch520

Game day getup:


----------



## apm101

Here are my two...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

on the trip... my Steinies still with me... this seems to be a long-time relationship


----------



## shanty

wearing My Steinhart Nav.B- Chrono LSE on new strap


----------



## chbx

finally...


----------



## godzillablues




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## glengoyne17

The Black Sea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver

My new arrival


----------



## Munch520

New straps just arrived from Crown & Buckle. Very impressed with quality.


----------



## iceman64

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## bert69

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My 47mm ST-1


----------



## JerylTan




----------



## N1ck_

Took the Steinhart Ocean One Ceramic out to a late night shopping event (at Mackens in Belgium), guess what? My watch is about to get featured in the aftermovie!










Here is the movie: Mackens Fashion Market 3-10-2013 - YouTube
Time: 1:59 - 2:02


----------



## pyu

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new Nav-B Chrono 47mm.


----------



## muchacho_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


DSC00350 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## chbx

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## esq3585

Nice patina developing on the edge.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Munch520

The O1VR on a post-meeting run with me in the bay area


----------



## shanty

Steinhart Apollon on New strap


----------



## JerylTan




----------



## WiZARD7

Leather zulu from Leather, Nato, Nylon Watch Straps - Crown and Buckle


----------



## Tony A.H

Missed my MC.
yes. way over due, and feels like Honeymooning with Her again


----------



## chbx

tough times









some more in my review on the OB DLC


----------



## cretino




----------



## JerylTan

Trying a new look 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bellamy

Still easily one of my favorite Steinharts of all time! (Yes, the lugs overhang my puny wrist )


----------



## Munch520




----------



## esq3585

NavB 44 bronze has landed









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chbx

i don't want to anoy you guys with more photos of the same watch in quite similar settings but... i love to take pictures of things i love (my perfect hobby combination). if this is considered picspam let me know. promised, no new ones for quite a while...

my ocean black dlc...


----------



## Riker

chbx, if you or any other owners like taking pics of your Steinharts & want to share them with fellow Steinharters then post as many pics as you like. We love seeing each others watches but of course, don't go posting 20+ pics in one hit....:-d










Now as I often say, loven' the pics fella's, lets keep them coming.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Ron123

Today's~


----------



## Ron123

and my OVM ~


----------



## Munch520




----------



## j3T_

Just installed ceramic bezel and nato, quite happy with it.


----------



## chbx

fellow brother with a white datewheel  not going to change it either?


----------



## N1ck_

Beep beep, who got the keys to the jeep?










Bracelet by Oskar Gydell.


----------



## cjei21




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## cwehr1

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My O1B on gray nato strap.


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Clockwork Orange


----------



## WiZARD7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithrilG60

New (to me) strap purchased from Andy S; medium tan suede with copper stitching:










.... and is that a customization peeking out from the bottom making this into a truly one of a kind Nav-B Chrono? 










.... why yes it is


----------



## Thomashek

On new strap


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## Munch520

OVM and O1VR


----------



## Tony A.H

Gold Hands n' Gold Leafs.

Love the Season. Love the Watch


----------



## AtomicPanda

Got this in the mail yesterday from another WUS member.










Any recommendations for a leather NATO? I've seen a few on this thread and I wanna know where you buy yours

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

OVM


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## Heiner




----------



## chbx

new shoes...


----------



## radenferdy

Cheers, all.


----------



## Munch520

Some new straps on the OVM


----------



## iggu74




----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## Ivanhoe34

back on leather


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Tony A.H

ahh *Heiner*
that's a Mean looking Premium ! :-!

still with the Goldie Glued on my Wrist


----------



## Ivanhoe34

still love them...


----------



## AtomicPanda

Got this one recently. Such a nice warm day that I had to dig out my NATO

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## cretino

..my wonderful new Bronze Pilot with ST1


----------



## The French Frog




----------



## lks1984

Steinhart Marine Black Anchor No 84/100


----------



## Heiner




----------



## enpera




----------



## kopeckiy




----------



## esq3585

Ageing like a fine wine.









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## AsSyRiAn

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









A group shot of the whole family


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Kilovolt

New arrival, front:









back:









and the total goes to:


----------



## Heiner

Found a new watch in my letter box:-!...


----------



## Ivanhoe34

put my watch to Rios Albatros strap. very comfortable to wear...


----------



## Munch520

Beautiful morning...Friday drive to work with the O1VR


----------



## kopeckiy

Well, as promised, and I spread my photo - in my opinion they are gorgeous and just a couple of days, rapidly began to be covered with a patina


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## lks1984




----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cretino




----------



## dungooley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Overkill

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## iceman64

OV GMT on Maratac Elite


----------



## Todd5774




----------



## micahpop

And now for something completely original - OVM on khaki nato... :-d


----------



## Javier.marti

Hi, my ovm with steinhart original leather strap and buckle.


----------



## Ivanhoe34

My only one


----------



## Horikazu

my first Steinhart

Steinhart Apollon Chrono


----------



## Tony A.H

Love the Blue Hands against *All Black *.










seems to match Well with the Blue Screen of my Dashboard. b-)










.


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## genabob




----------



## Riker

With summer a comin' out comes the bracelet.....


----------



## modsupremo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*





































































The Ocean One GMT Black with ceramic bezel, my first Steinhart watch!


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









My shirtcuff shows that I own a dive watch, too...:-d


----------



## WiZARD7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SteamJ

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Both of my Steinharts side-by-side.


----------



## chickenlittle

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Marine on a Steinhart bracelet.


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## kopeckiy

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Steinhart Marine Chronometer Terra Incognita Limited Edition Forum Watch.ru
Number 13 arrived - photo made in haste.Appearing inspiration certainly will do a more detailed photo report.

















Watch get awesome - thanks inspirations and all the project participants and the team Steinhart for quality performance


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## micahpop




----------



## Ivanhoe34

back on metal


----------



## modsupremo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Ocean One GMT with heritage NATO today...


----------



## roguehog

My little tray of steinhart's.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cretino




----------



## cretino

..and today the bronze brother - one of twenty with ST1


----------



## N1ck_

You may delay but time will not


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Changing straps often... Today Rios Albatros


----------



## leoric

Ivanhoe34 said:


> Changing straps often... Today Rios Albatros


... like most of us "watch-addicts" ;-)
That's my try today. G.Gerlach nylon strap:


----------



## Heiner

Got my new bracelet today |>:


----------



## Ed.YANG

A day to remember... FAST and FURIOUS, before any wrong directional turn.


----------



## Heiner

I think I'd prefer this one:


----------



## Ivanhoe34

Midnight is near...


----------



## cretino

..another bronze picture


----------



## shanty

one of my Fav Watch the Steinhart Apollon and love the patina color on it now and though it looked good on the new Olive Green Strap .
took this shot at the lovely island of Bermuda


----------



## Ron123




----------



## esq3585




----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dewit57

Hi,
my last purchase on nato...


----------



## cretino




----------



## Tony A.H

Christmas around the Corner. and the Azzurro feels so right :-! .


----------



## mithrilG60

..... and they say tall watches don't work with cuffs or at the office


----------



## micahpop

My re-kindled interest in watches has siphoned funds away from my motorcycle... :think:


----------



## sector445

Steinhart Ocean1 Vintage....


----------



## cretino




----------



## Horikazu

a few weeks later with brown leather straps


----------



## nednil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeman

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*















A new band for my Navb came today..


----------



## guess

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here is my beauty: Marine Black Anchor LE


----------



## WiZARD7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

New strap+clasp


----------



## Dino7

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Ov1


----------



## enpera

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Hi!

Please find below two pictures of my ST1 with the other strap I bought with it. I have to confess that this extra strap is much better than the default one. Softer yet chunkier. And the lighter colour gives some nice touch together with the contrast stitching.

















Cheers!

/enpera


----------



## Loevhagen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

A wrist shoot of my first Steinhart - and most probably not my last buy from this German company. 

Wrist = 7.1"


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Happy Monday :-!:


----------



## Mirom

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

1st Post...and a bronze Flieger


----------



## godzillablues

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## garydusa

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Thomas R

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Love this influx of new Ocean Vintages!

Here's my Marine Chronometer 44 Arabic. By far my favorite watch!


----------



## Toh

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

O1V in the morning


----------



## Ivanhoe34

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Pilot on Phoenix MOD NATO strap


----------



## cretino




----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Been lurking too long without posting anything.

Leather nato on my OVM for a bit of a change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy

Apollon is today's Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Munch520

In good company


----------



## RidiQles

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Picked this up over the weekend from another WUS member and I just can't seem to be able to get it off my wrist!!


----------



## garydusa

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Merry Christmas to all Steinhart fans out there!!!


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jraul7

Loving it!


----------



## Ivanhoe34

X-mas theme ... and best wishes to all of you


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennymagine

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## roguehog

Merry Christmas.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il Dottore

It's not Casino Royale - just a Christmas tree! ;-)


----------



## modsupremo

*Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 44 Handwinding Bronze
*


----------



## rsimpsss

Christmas Day


----------



## modsupremo

*Steinhart Apollon Automatic*


----------



## kennymagine

modsupremo said:


> Awesome strap! May I ask where you got it from? I need one for my Ocean One! Thanks!


Thanks Modsupremo! Its a Pattini strap from watch band center.com












The buckle is also from them, a large buckle, Panerai style, black matt finish.
Oh one more thing... your pictures are very cool!!!..)


----------



## Pjerome

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Two new acquisitions:


----------



## Kadeea

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Loevhagen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## JallaMann

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Long time reader just joined in on the boards. Just recently got me a new watch and strap: Steinhart Ocean 1 Black Ceramic on black Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## garydusa

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## asot

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Double hit (XMAS presents!!!)


----------



## Loevhagen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just had some fun walking about today with my OVM.


Steinhart_OVM_-12 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-9 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-13 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-14 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-3 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-4 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-23 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-21 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-18 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-24 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart_OVM_-17 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Travelller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## garydusa

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## krispilot

Same color theme as my bulldog. Beige and black.


----------



## krispilot




----------



## Loevhagen

Another mobile phone and OVM shoot.


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military) by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Happy New Year 2014.


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

2013-12-31 23.27.53 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Page 3 watch. 


Steinhart Watch No. 1 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loco

Arrived on Dec 28th, my Steinhart Marine Officer Bronze.








Dean


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## roguehog

Happy 2014



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## senna89wc12

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Back to the rotation. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## H.Solo

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Ivanhoe34

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

The last one in previous year...


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arvc

Steinhart OVM


----------



## Tony A.H

Black & White.
DLC & Snow that is .. accumulated more than 2 Feet over night.










and sometimes I Dress like my Watch 









Cheers and good weekend everyone


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Horikazu

on my Apollon

modded (sanded & leather waxd 3 times (new stitchting)) calf red-brown straps from Steini...


----------



## leoric

OV1 rules right now (it's beauty), but I stick with different "vintage" Steinhart look:


----------



## cretino

..with my three days old little boy


----------



## garydusa

*One day by the pool...
*







*next day out in the snow...
*









on a Crown& Buckle "Madison" :-!


----------



## Loevhagen

20140106_160628 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


20140106_160638 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM at the Ocean by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## the MJ

Greetings from Prague
let it be my first post on this site


----------



## Plus9GMT

Breath in~Breath out... and have a good watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B. Muster.

the Gorgeous B Dial . 
I Stare at the Front when On the Wrist



















and Stare at the Back when Off the Wrist 










LOVE it.


----------



## Quicksilver

This page needs some O2


----------



## 997Cup

New Steinhart owner/WUS member...


----------



## Travelller

_click-the-pics for hi-res goodness_


----------



## garydusa

*...."Pepsi" on ice....
*








:-!


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM January by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## nick_sixx

Just picked this up the other day.










It came like this the day I got it, so quickly changed out the standard bracelet and bezel insert to ones I feel suit the watch a lot better. 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsxrboy




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## modsupremo

Three Steinhart Ocean's in Zulu leather straps























































=


----------



## modsupremo




----------



## gdb1960

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just showed up today, I'm so excited, still haven't taken off the plastic...


----------



## farcry33

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart 47 mm Vintage Titanium, and definitely not my last.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## krispilot




----------



## krispilot




----------



## JerylTan




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM February by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## nednil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM March by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## JerylTan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydusa




----------



## leoric

... O1G on a Rios leather


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## asot

New clothes!


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Sloniu




----------



## kopeckiy




----------



## Loco

A few new pics of my Marine Officer Bronze.




































I'm really liking this watch, my first Steinhart and my first bronze but not my last on either account.

Dean


----------



## JerylTan

Monday blues


----------



## garydusa

*"Pepsi".....on a new pair of "BeauBands" shoes

*








*
*








*
*







*

*









:-!


----------



## arvc

First time wearing the OVM on a nato and I'm never going back to the bracelet again!


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## arvc

My entry for the Facebook photo competition


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Steinhart OVM by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

*Time Out*


Time Out by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Loevhagen

Timing by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## CCK

Fresh from the oven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Stepecken




----------



## Loevhagen

Wrist shot with a snowy twist.


OVM on Snow Wrist by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## modsupremo

Heading Home On A Cold Winter Afternoon
Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black


----------



## modsupremo

Getting Ready To Head Out
Steinhart Ocean One GMT Black


----------



## modsupremo

Steinhart Ocean Black DLC


----------



## Toh

O1V on blue-red nato with a matching shirt!








Sent from my HTC Desire 600 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Toh




----------



## micahpop




----------



## Tony A.H

TRITON Anniversary


----------



## defstar

Time for dinner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javier.marti

Back to ss bracelet

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## the MJ

new strap


----------



## Riker




----------



## Loevhagen

OVM the dandy version.


----------



## leoric

Ready for night flight;-)


----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## farcry33

Up close view of the Steinhart 47 mm Vintage Titanium


----------



## putra3007

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hullio

Here's my OVM on a Horween leather strap.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## Travelller




----------



## aledub10




----------



## Kilovolt

New RIOS1931 strap:


----------



## Sedlinarkrage




----------



## asdf1000x




----------



## Sedlinarkrage

Thank you guys for "likes". It motivates me to put another one


----------



## leoric

... on Gerlach nylon strap.


----------



## asdf1000x

5 o'clock on the fifth


----------



## Travelller

up...

...close...

...and personal.


----------



## Thomashek

Steinhart Aviation GMT


----------



## Permidal




----------



## Atomicmax

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My new OVM - This will be getting a lot of wrist time


----------



## aledub10

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## chbx

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









into the wild... up for some rough business


----------



## Travelller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## krispilot




----------



## Toh

New straps for OVM & O1V!


----------



## gobbi

slightly patinated bronze Triton LE


----------



## N1ck_

Almost 1 year old now (April 22 2013) - Bad quality pic tho


----------



## sean_mcq




----------



## marco v

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## sandya

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My first Steinhart!!
OVM!!


----------



## Travelller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Loevhagen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## CCK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedlinarkrage

View attachment 1392473


----------



## leoric




----------



## N1ck_




----------



## sandya

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce Koontz

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My dark days following the sale of my coveted Orsa Sea Angler are now over. I've been admiring this Steinhart Apollon for quite a while, and I'm proud to say I finally have one. I consider it a very suitable replacement in my modest collection.

Mine came with the three different bezels. The silver is my favorite, although I already have Steveo working on a brown leather strap to match the bronze bezel. I also plan to age the bronze using the smashed egg method (awesome BTW!)

I hope you enjoy the pics a fraction of the amount I enjoy the watch.


----------



## asdf1000x

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen

Leftovers from an old shoot.


20140106_160638 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


20140106_160628 by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## N1ck_




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Dapper




----------



## Heiner




----------



## krickon

Captain


----------



## sveol

the mailman just dropped of this


----------



## sveol




----------



## Travelller




----------



## Donald.K

Ocean Black today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## jacklosquartatore

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

this Triton 100 atm today


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## BKTIMETRVL




----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## el_Fernando

Here is my Triton 30atm. I have had my eye on this one for awhile now. Saw a great one come up on the FS section and jumped on it! It is my first Steinhart.


----------



## jacklosquartatore

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

this one today


----------



## Loevhagen

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

the Grigio. 48mm of pure love.:-!


----------



## Matt68uk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noidea19




----------



## Riker

LSE.........................


----------



## roadie

Trying out a new photo hosting site and a new camera. Sorry about the lint. Very difficult to shoot as the shiny hands pick up a lot of reflection and sometimes disappear.


----------



## BKTIMETRVL

Apollon on Kain Heritage Alligator


----------



## Loevhagen

Steinhart & Sons.  Well, not quite.


----------



## Omega_556




----------



## N1ck_

The weather is great in Belgium so I took the MG B Roadster Limited Edition (1979) out for a ride!


----------



## WiZARD7

Nav B-Uhr on swiss ammo strap


----------



## garydusa

"Scored me an Aviation"! :-!


----------



## jgv1966




----------



## gobbi

Trusty Azzuro back to the wrist.


----------



## Munch520

Pulling horses with a new strap on the O1VR


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Travelller




----------



## mithrilG60

Sadly I missed the 10th Ani Nav.B Chrono, but my excuse is I was tied up helping my wife complete our own LE when it was released..... our LE pairs well with my existing reg issue Nav.B Chrono though


----------



## esq3585

Big congrats mithrilG60, brilliant news









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbttr

Ladies and gentlemen, but gentlemen in particular (  ), I am very glad to present to you the my new O1V...what a beauty!!!


----------



## garydusa




----------



## N1ck_

Trying to make train rides as entertaining as possible


----------



## jgv1966




----------



## Heiner

Just saw that in front of my computer screen:


----------



## Nutella

All-black combo


----------



## Permidal




----------



## EL_GEEk

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Kilovolt

Marine Chronometer 44


----------



## WiZARD7

Just bought a 47mm Limited Edition.
I don't know which one to keep...


----------



## Tony A.H

looks like a Mystery Watch.
Chrono Pushers without Registers !!


well. it's No Stranger. it's the Goldie


----------



## WiZARD7

47mm, limited edition


----------



## Nutella

my current collection


----------



## WiZARD7

I've just made a few photos, to show how different are Steinhart Nav B-Uhr cases in different models...


----------



## Cyberroller

Here is my OVM! Just arrived yesterday!  Love it!


----------



## Cyberroller

Here is my Steinhart Marine's


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Nutella

Today's womv. 









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1475lee




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Cyberroller

OVM on my hand, three days in the raw


----------



## Cyberroller

*STEINHART AROUND THE WORLD No.51/77*


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Todd5774

14 months and the patina is developing very nicely!


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Cyberroller

Today on my hand Nav.B-Uhr Bronze 47mm


----------



## Nutella

Steinhart limited edition black DLC marine officer with dark grey sunburst dial.


----------



## Thomashek

Steinhart Triton 30atm


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## H.Solo

Complete set of early Steinhart Nav.B-Watches with automatic movement.


----------



## Cyberroller

*STEINHART NAV.B-UHR BRONZE 47mm
*


----------



## garydusa

*Pepsi
*







*
*


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Rampelnik




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Nutella




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Will3020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa

*Pepsi.....on biz trip! *:-!








*
End of my day pic......*|>*
*







*
*


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

*A little bit of Steinhart Timepieces*


----------



## Travelller




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

A little bit of Steinhart


----------



## Loevhagen

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

Here is the bigger picture


----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Tony A.H

This one of course.





Feeling Happy & Blue.



putting final touches on my latest Oil Painting of my all time favorite band:
the one and only *Pink Floyd*






i'm still over the Moon with this Magnificent Watch. :-!
again. Thank you Steinhart .


----------



## karwath




----------



## JerylTan




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## dsena1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Will3020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting

The first Steinhart watch O1B...


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Mario1974

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ME302C met Tapatalk


----------



## watchcreativity




----------



## sjbroadhead




----------



## Cyberroller

*O1 GMT* - first time in the office today


----------



## Reverting

Tapatalk-kal küldve az én C6603-el


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Hendu615

#62 has arrived!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## jopex




----------



## N1ck_




----------



## jopex




----------



## Reverting




----------



## G10 for men

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









My most precious possessions...


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Panama

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## farcry33

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## romseyman

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

2


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Berkut

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Titan has arrived in Sydney.... Not the usual no.70 this time, the wife suggested no.15 as a reference to our 15th wedding anniversary this year.

Whipped up a few extra straps.








When my 8yr old made a colourful bracelet she made it quite clear I had to wear it........:-d


----------



## murasaki




----------



## Riker

My Nav.B chrono's 3....

LSE, Titan, Nav.B chrono.


----------



## Cyberroller

Lock, stock and two smoking Marines (c)


----------



## vokotin




----------



## Ed.YANG

Stepped in to a eye blacking week today... Orh... what a bAd choice, could have put on something rougher and tougher...


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan




----------



## rollyblu

Here's my share.. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Ed.YANG

Day time with this...









Night time with this...


----------



## Tony A.H

it's Time for the Marine Timer ;-)


----------



## Riker

*When it's time for a change....*


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## sjbroadhead




----------



## helmpda

my 70/111


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

The Marines (black & white)


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## LibriumW

Interesting patina on my Marine officer bronze


----------



## Ed.YANG

Paring up today with the studded shoes from LSE Chrono...


----------



## roguehog




----------



## roguehog




----------



## roguehog




----------



## TimeIzMoney




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## cretino

Nav B-Uhr, my first one from years ago


----------



## Cyberroller

*HAPPY EASTER!

*


----------



## romseyman




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## dpeter




----------



## Tom1977

Marine on Horween shell cordovan color 8


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Watchfreek

Greetings all! Steinhart newbie here. I need help.....my collection.........started just over a month ago :roll:


----------



## Ed.YANG

Ooooh ooooh yeah wow... i am so turn on by your beauties... that i have to take another look at my own... new beauty with big, round... ooops... too explicit to describe...


----------



## roguehog

My little family of steinhart pilots.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Tempus Fidelis




----------



## Hendu615

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Reverting




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## vackraord




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Brian H

Brian H


----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian H

Brian H


----------



## romseyman




----------



## chbx




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## WiZARD7

on Maratac Elite...


----------



## Brian H

Brian H
Copenhagen


----------



## Falcon15e

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This just in.......


----------



## murasaki

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## romseyman

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Jfha1210

Ocean 1 Vintage... Perfect for the river! 









JH iPhone


----------



## Watchfreek

Just for the heck of it, Nav B Chrono Titan on NATO.....


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Gretsch308

Mail call from Friday!!


----------



## JerylTan




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## chbx

BLACKOPS


----------



## Mediocre

Glad to own my first Steinhart!


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Brian H

*
Brian H
Copenhagen
*


----------



## vackraord




----------



## Leonine




----------



## mr_hercules

Mine

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

she is Magic. and I Love Her :-! b-)


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cyberroller

Have a nice day


----------



## vackraord




----------



## mr_hercules

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

Great Idea !:-!

i'll play




Cheers


----------



## raptoruts

Wearing only what matches 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esq3585

Nice wee dram









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## the MJ

here we go


----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## ulikemathu




----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## WiZARD7




----------



## Cyberroller

Have a nice Friday & weekends!


----------



## Richqqqq

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Falcon15e

The O1V and I getting ready for work tonight.









Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## daboy

Falcon15e said:


> The O1V and I getting ready for work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


Falcon what is your wrist size? O1v looks good on you.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon15e

daboy said:


> Falcon what is your wrist size? O1v looks good on you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


About 7.23. Thanks man!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_watch

My lovely OVM


----------



## oversleep

Gone *RED*


----------



## LibriumW

Switching between these two beauties for today's Norwegian national day.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## chalib

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller

Angry trap :-d


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## Richqqqq

Beauty and the Beast-Part II


----------



## ulikemathu

does the brown NATO work? Yes or no...


----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## N1ck_

ulikemathu said:


> Whoa, how did you find the windows desktop background in real life


Haha, It's not the same location but sure looks a lot like it right!
The location of the shot is in 'Kumtich' a small town near 'Tienen' and 'Leuven' in Belgium.


----------



## ulikemathu

or do these look better?? Help!


----------



## ulikemathu

sorry for some many posts...kinda lovin my first Steinhart


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Farmfield

These aren't all for the Steinhart, it's a mix of 20-22mm's used on a couple of watches, but it's always nice to know you got choices... 









_Sorry for absolute crap quality from my phone. Former pro photographer and that's the best (still-) camera I got in the house. _


----------



## garydusa

*My 47mm Bronzee on a "Godzilla Green" Ostrich....
*








*....and look at his tail!
*







Cheers! :-!


----------



## esq3585

Where did u acquire that God zila strap? It is superb ^^^^^^^










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller

*TERRA INCOGNITA No.047/100*


----------



## Pilotds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## NS77

It's been awhile, but my ovm is back on natos. =)


----------



## Flex1493

Just got my First Steinhart today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199

Mine arrived today as well - loving both of them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa

I'm new to the Steinhart club too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## cjei21




----------



## Azurax




----------



## Skaface199

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## marco v

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Tom1977




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Watchfreek

Are they still fliegerhrens......







....without contrasting white stitching on their straps?:-d


----------



## vackraord




----------



## MadeOfCheese

Birthday present from my wife and daughter - digging the watch, not digging the strap so much, will be looking for a better replacement:

















Amazing quality for the price, and I love the way the lume is en exact colour match for the rest of the dial.


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Riker

Rikers house makes a rainbow as his LGE watches on....!










A little story behind this pic, just about to pull into the driveway the 8yr old daughter yells out 'daddy, our house is making a rainbow please take a picture'! So I put the car in then walk back across the road to take the pic. Then the wife says 'surprise surprise, his LGE is watching on'! Yes, she was taking the mickey...! A bit blurry sorry but right at the point of clicking it started to bucket down, well that's my excuse..:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

*Edit:* For those mentioning the lume bands here & in PM's, thanks for the support. Seems like me a few of you are also being held to ransom by your young children that make these for us & then make sure we wear them....;-)...:-d


----------



## chbx

dark dive - test drive on a new setup idea


----------



## asdf1000x




----------



## esq3585

Riker said:


> Rikers house makes a rainbow as his LGE watches on....!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little story behind this pic, just about to pull into the driveway the 8yr old daughter yells out 'daddy, our house is making a rainbow please take a picture'! So I put the car in then walk back across the road to take the pic. Then the wife says 'surprise surprise, his LGE is watching on'! Yes, she was taking the mickey...! A bit blurry sorry but right at the point of clicking it started to bucket down, well that's my excuse..:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


Nice loombands Riker 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sector445




----------



## Loevhagen

Diver Drink by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## jamesnorrisuk

A few strap options.. shaky loom shot but you get the idea


----------



## Riker

Being this is the 111th page in the Steinhart pic thread, Proteus nr.111/111 says g'day. Keep the pics coming fella's................|>


----------



## Cyberroller

Around the World No.51/77


----------



## jamesnorrisuk

Yes it is 

I made a sweet little watch roll for my new purchase


----------



## mr_hercules

Got my new nato from Eddie at Timefactors today



















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## the MJ

time projector


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## vackraord

Now with custom strap


----------



## Tezer296

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Watchfreek

Forever evolving Nav B-Uhr 47 Handwinding - June vs March 2014 editions.....:-d


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## RAzZin

Got my first steinies picked up from post office couple of houres ago, here are some quick pics taken on a phone camera:





























Great watches so far, way better live than on pictures! Definately not the last Steinharts for me (2 more are on their way allready tbh), the only thing I forgot to order is a watchtool to try the ocean black dlc on a leather strap - this photo will be added later.


----------



## DanOhgolf

Picked this up on Monday. Got three new straps but only had chance to out two in so far. The third is a orange Zulu which u move but I think might not work as well on this watch as these two. Love the camo. Think it looks ace.

Been really impressed so far. Fancy one of the race timers next...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

This is my latest combo


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Tony A.H

this Bronze is *Very Cool*



but can be *Very Hot* too.



I love Bronze and Red, but more so I LOOOOVE Red and Grey Dial . 
this to me looks like a Perfect Match :-!


----------



## arvc

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## romseyman

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## the MJ

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## vackraord

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Very happy with my first Steinhart...

Great value for money and very professional customer care !!


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## chbx

nato fits beret colour - check 
hand in pocket for being extra cool - check
obdlc for being stealthy - check


----------



## asdf1000x




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## leoric




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## sabarig

Here's my OVM on leather...









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron

Gone vintage today!!


----------



## Jwritchie76

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAzZin

Got a new beauty from Steinhart today, totally happy with the watch:










I've also received a leather strap to match Le Mans GT, will try it later today \o/


----------



## garydusa




----------



## Tony A.H

Anniversary Nav-B
a totally different look on a Burgundy Strap. i figured, what the heck try something contemporary on a Not so Classic Flieger. i think it looks pretty Sweet.

the irresistible Delicious sandwich dial



and also the Sandwich Strap with a grey layer between the 2 Reds



and decided to wear the Tail end toward me b-)



Cheers


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Riker

The ol' girl was the first & even after all that have arrived since she is still #1.......


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DONCORO

On Hadley Roma Canvas/Cordura
Probably one of the best combo for me


----------



## gobbi

vintaging..


----------



## JusticeG




----------



## esq3585

48mm Vostok Europe Anchar vs 44mm Steinhart Nav B









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ice27

My new OVM


----------



## romseyman




----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## leoric




----------



## arvc

Newest addition to the family

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimrod05

View on parts of my "Steinhart History":

Ocean One Vintage









Nav B limited Gold Edition









Aviation Vintage


----------



## nimrod05

and ... my all time favorite:

Steinhart Apollon:


----------



## jaychung

First post dedicated to my new Steinhart OVM!


----------



## horntk

Happy 4th of July....


----------



## nimrod05

One more from me, Nav B Bronze 44mm, picked up in Augsburg from Mr. Steinhart himself (and got a drink ;-) )


----------



## Artsonika

Hello,
My first Steinhart. Not the last...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Nic1930




----------



## Artsonika




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## nimrod05

Aviation by night









... and by day









Crown in Detail


----------



## nimrod05

O1V


----------



## jaychung

The day it came and how it looks now...


----------



## Tony A.H

Blue Sky . Blue Sapphire ,& Blue Hands.





going with the A-Dial


and for a Beer as well.


----------



## Nutella

Steinhart marine officer black DLC limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1

Tony, what strap is on that A dial?



Tony A.H said:


> Blue Sky . Blue Sapphire ,& Blue Hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going with the A-Dial
> 
> 
> and for a Beer as well.


----------



## TysonJones

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Ocean 1 Green


----------



## TysonJones

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

My Ocean 44 Professional Dive Watch


----------



## ufbot

It has finally arrived, my first real watch - the Steinhart OVM. Too happy with it! Took a ton of pics, so created a separate thread for those ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/war...rrived-steinhart-ovm-1055365.html#post8073135 ) . Here's two highlights.


----------



## jmichael26




----------



## Heiner




----------



## esq3585

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ufbot

Had to rinse this beauty off today in the sun:


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Reverting

Bezel insert...


----------



## trackart




----------



## trackart




----------



## cjei21




----------



## Cyberroller

STEINHART & TIGERS


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## jaychung

Steinhart OVM on Steinhart NATO straps. I like the olive one better!


----------



## 258814

1974 seiko 6105, 2004 seiko skx171 and 2014 steinhart ovm.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Cyberroller

Yesterday in Jager Haus


----------



## Munch520

New ride, same ol watch


----------



## Cyberroller

Today in historical center of St.Petersburg


----------



## brettinlux




----------



## Tony A.H

going with the B Dial 
(and a Campari ;-) ).







Cheers


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## ufbot

took my ovm boating, fishing and snorkeling this weekend!


----------



## Pegleg2001

En route BOS to MSP today...








Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchluvr1

OVM and still wrapped never worn (DOH) Triton 100 ATM

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## flyb0y_7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberroller

Today outdoors


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## thegreightone

Another day in the office!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

My LGE II :-d...


----------



## ufbot

every day can't be nato or even zulu day. off to the beach later with this canvas strap from morellato!


----------



## Travelller

*O1V goes to the Keys...*

...dining on the shores of Islamorada with a few curious nurse sharks close by...


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: O1V goes to the Keys...*


----------



## mucca-sette

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/23/ahurubu8.jpg

-sent from my iPhone5 using Papatalk-


----------



## cforbes54

My new Ocean at Dockside in Wrightsville Beach


----------



## Dec1968

Literally had it on my within one minute of it arriving!










David


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: O1V goes to the Keys...*

Cyberroller

great Shots. and the Church in the Background has brought back some sweet memories.
one of the most Beautiful Countries I've visited was Russia . Saint Petersburg was out of this World. 
lucky you !!

thought to share a couple of Fresh shots with you





Za zdorovje


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: O1V goes to the Keys...*

Today outdoors - swimming & grilling


----------



## jopex

OVM on Bonetto rubber.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Traipoom

My very first Steinhart Timepiece , Aviation GMT Automatic .


----------



## ace7031

O1B Ceramic in action! Not your typical desk diver and keeping it real as a tool watch, I use it to time my test and labor times as a service engineer...


----------



## billyp7718

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

OVM on a military green NATO 









David


----------



## Thevenin

Steinhart TSF SE 07/44 & her companies :-!


----------



## Cyberroller

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ufbot

had to suit up for a trip to hq in London today, and figured I'd try to bring the Steiny OVM instead of my regular dress watch. Think it works well on this black alligator style too!


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## glee

OVR green bezel insert and nato:


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## TysonJones

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just a few shots of my Steiny Oceans on my recent vacation to the ocean.


----------



## broadarrow1011

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Riker

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## kayjf

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## firithmorgulion

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Cyberroller

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Atsbury

My Nav b 47mm.


----------



## KennyLock

My first of many Steinharts - the gorgeous Steinhart Nav-B 47mm Handwinding Bronze![HR][/HR]
























[HR][/HR]Check me out on Instagram @ thekennylock
[HR][/HR]Seiko Prospex Fieldmaster Solar Chronograph SBDL021
Steinhart Nav-B 47mm Handwinding Bronze


----------



## bbasch




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DarthVedder

Changed the strap on my OVM... What a great watch.


----------



## Reverting

New bezel... O1B


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller

Sun & Fun


----------



## imlying

Newest addition!, and I can't tell you how much I love it!


----------



## uktom84

Ocean 1 ceramic


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Azzurro Time

Changed the Strap from Red to Blue
(old picture)


sorry for the mickey mouse cell phone shots





Cheers


----------



## vackraord

Nav B-chrono on RIOS1931-strap


----------



## asrar.merchant

First steinhart 
Marine Chronometer II Roman

Had received the Marine Timer too with this. But had to return it. Turns out too big for my hand. It is 47mm.





















Guys please honest opinion by personal message. 
1) does it look big on me?
2) this is 44mm and so is the aviation gmt, I need that. Can I?

Cheers


----------



## Cyberroller

Terra Incognita


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## Artsonika




----------



## IridiumIso

Ocean Two White b-)


----------



## Tony A.H

sometimes I forget how Gorgeous this Watch/Blue Dial is







falling in Love with her all over again.

Cheers


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Jfha1210




----------



## der_koelner

First post into this forum, starting with some pictures of my Steinhart Odisea.

Only wearing it on a Zulu...








Nightshot








Wristshot








Following the purpose of such a watch


----------



## der_koelner

Next one, Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT "Pan Am" another Limited Edition

Great contrast to coffee b-)








Where the inspiration came from ...








N8shot








Looks well on the wrist


----------



## wtma

A new acquisition, The Apollon. Will get myself a custom strap to replace the original leather strap in the incoming days.


----------



## MrMayface

After 10 months of owning my Racetimer, I was finally able to get the bracelet to come off. Really enjoying it on the leather.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Cyberroller

Today outdoors - Ocean-1 & Kebab


----------



## rollyblu




----------



## wtma

I put a black 20mm NATO strap on to my Apollon today, yes a down-sized strap and yes it looks horrible (notice the exposed lower spring bar there).
Hope no one will pay attention. Will just put this on for few days until I got a new one in the correct size.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Timecop79

My first Steiney Nav B-Uhr Handwinding


----------



## ufbot




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## wtma




----------



## elemo




----------



## jimmbob




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Craustin1

Liking this combo


----------



## Craustin1

This one also


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Horikazu

my Apollon Chrono on vacation, heading to Miami, from Frankfurt (GER) tomorrow, with the big A380...


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## der_koelner

Received an OVGMT (again), happy to have her back.....b-)
Still need to buy the right Nato for her, this one does the job for now


----------



## Jwritchie76

OVR back on a bracelet since I have an OVM coming to hog up the Nato's and Zulu's. 









Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaychung

Chilling with my OVM...


----------



## der_koelner

The Steinharts wearing summer outfit.....perfect motivation during nasty summer days over here.....very few sunshine hours and below 20°C (70°F)


----------



## Artsonika

Envoyé de mon LG-D802 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Watchfreek

Another two Nav B's with light brown straps checking in!

Can't really go wrong with this combo IMO ;-)


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## der_koelner

"Found" a black leather NATO strap and mounted it on the OV GMT....wow, I think that really fits her well....have a look


----------



## Artsonika

Envoyé de mon LG-D802 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Danny T




----------



## vicentk




----------



## Watchfreek

Another Aviation GMT joining the party


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## bert69




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Ocean 1 Vintage 
The love has just arrived



















I have got a few strap options for this one. Will share pics as I put on other straps.


----------



## speedy07

Vintage GMT..


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## asrar.merchant

Marine Chronometer II Roman
On a blue alligator


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Tony A.H

The Golden Brown . or is it the Sweet Brownie ?


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## sickened1




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## SundayDuffer

Vintage Red....


----------



## jaychung

The baby OVM finally see the sea for the first time...


----------



## Cyberroller

Herr Steinhart und Herr Tourby begehen Oktoberfest!!!


----------



## der_koelner

What a summer.....:-|
How nice with my newest jewel.....Ocean Vintage Military |>


----------



## rojakman




----------



## wtma

Got the rubberstrap for my Apollon...


----------



## narco220

My first steinhart had to be the ocean black dlc.

Looking very sharp on either a black leather nato or a black leather strap with stitching


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## asrar.merchant

Love this versatile watch. It just shines differently in every change.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Danny T




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## wtma

I find the Apollon bronze bezel + Triton rubberstrap combo is very interesting....


----------



## Kienatc

My Steinhart on duty









Sent from my Bold using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## der_koelner

New Nato on the OVM....and some sun


----------



## 007-FireTrap

Recently, here I've bought Steinhart Aviation Black DLC along with the Rubber Strap. I love them so much


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## sorcer




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## chbx

ocean black dlc with sword hands


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## der_koelner

Still playing around with the straps on the OV GMT....find the orange stiches quite cool....better than the white one actually. Also this strap is thinner, therefore somehow more elegant ;-) Apologies for the wrist shot, slightly unsharp.....crappy iPh..e :roll:


----------



## Bassknight




----------



## yankeexpress

Steinhart Ocean Black right out of the packaging


----------



## -pplz-

Aviation Unitas Hand Wind with GasGasBones Strap


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Lexi




----------



## kaede11

My LSE with Hirsch Modena


----------



## Heiner

Dresswatch:-!:


----------



## george2502

my Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Tony A.H

Grigio & Red Shark


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Tony A.H

there's a lot to be said about these Gorgeous Watches.
and only one can Appreciate Them is when seen in the Flesh.!

beside All their Beauties.. i LooooOVE Grey Dials. b-) :-! 



wearing the Grigio Today. 
after several years of ownership i still Stare at it.



Cheers


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Watchfreek

Aviations in summer gear.....


----------



## Cyberroller

Nice weather in St.Petersburg!


----------



## JMAK

Just got this recently.


----------



## Pakz




----------



## narco220




----------



## jefewatch




----------



## wtma

Going bronze today...


----------



## TysonJones

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## otedengelen

Apollon bronze


----------



## Loco

Marine Chronograph Bronze Premium





































Ocean 1 Black with a Ceramic bezel.


----------



## Tony A.H

hey everyone 
This whole Thing is about *ME*. so you should listen to *ME*, cause i'm the Best 
(of course it's a Joke. but some of you know why i'm being sarcastic )..

sporting the Gorgeous Premium for the coming days.









Cheers


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## Pakz

Will most probably switch to the flieger tomorrow...


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Pakz




----------



## JP71624




----------



## wtma

My only Steinhart, yet.


----------



## Riker

All the way with LGE.........!


----------



## Pakz




----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> All the way with LGE.........!


LGE's bro says "hi"! :-d (very funky strap there James, awesome!)


----------



## Anotherrcguy

My first Steinhart arrived 35 minutes ago!


----------



## rojakman




----------



## Anotherrcguy

Ok, I have had my ocean 1 for a day now, so I thought I'd change things up a bit.
This is more fun than should be allowed!


----------



## wtma

Apollon on N80 leather zulu, strap arrived today...


----------



## nick_sixx

My brand new Ocean GMT Vintage arrived yesterday. Swapped out the bracelet and added a cyclops.


----------



## Cyberroller




----------



## shahtirthak

Here is my first Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47mm Handaufzug Bronze on original strap ... 3 months old ... 
(Apologies for the crap pictures via iPhone...)


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## der_koelner

Managed to still get one in almost NOS condition...this is the "normal" one, not the Premium. Had the blue/orange before, sold it and started missing it. Sincerely want a yellow one, but this blue beauty is convincing :-!


----------



## ndw6

My only one









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## der_koelner

Current familiy photo....









Two more detailed shots of the O2, simply are very good looking piece|> Even with crappy Smartphone Cam....


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## aaron9

First post.


----------



## terry82

My first post on the forum))) Му Steinhart Ocean GMT on a leather strap


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Anotherrcguy

And the theme continues. One watch, many straps! I just received this black isofrane strap.


----------



## Paul SW




----------



## aaron9

My Vintage on new leather strap:


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Copeau

Rainy day


----------



## yellow_jacket

Just got this one in today! Couldn't be more pleased with the fit and finish and finally getting to appreciate it in person.


----------



## frnek




----------



## Alex Harris

I've been wanting this since they came out and i finally got it today. It's thick but doesn't look too out of place even on my tiny wrist.


----------



## Maxmoro

My aviation on the OEM strap!


----------



## koolpep

My latest:


----------



## farcry33

Hopefully the Pilot gods don't get mad that I put a dress leather strap on my Steinhart Vintage.


----------



## kutlubey

Ocean 1 Black


----------



## Tempusfugitus

Really liking my OVM on this black leather at the moment.


----------



## rojakman




----------



## Tony A.H

Nav-B . Gold Edition.

Old Picture with the Correct Date Today b-) . Purely Coincidental .


----------



## romseyman




----------



## koolpep

Proteus on Maratac NATO strap.


----------



## frnek

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyberroller

My bronze pilot


----------



## Tarika777

Gday from a new Steinhart owner!

For my 100th post I'll be sharing a few pics of my brand new Steinhart GMT Vintage watch. It arrived from Germany yesterday and I had the bracelet sized today. Wore it all day and kept checking the time...as you do. This is a stunning watch!

Service from Steinhart was excellent! Timely delivery and the watch was beautifully packaged. Lots of protective plastic on the watch itself, and a massive amount of bubble wrap between the Steinhart outer white box and the post office's cardboard box. Inside was all the paperwork you expect, hang tag etc.

Everything on the watch works perfectly. And, based on a simple 24 hours comparison against the atomic clock, time keeping is spot on. Not a second off! I know, not terribly scientific, but hey, I'm happy!

Now for the pics...


----------



## Cyberroller

Diver & Show in SP


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DONCORO




----------



## koolpep

Nav B Limited Silver Edition 132/333 says hello...


----------



## mui.richard

Ocean One Black on leather...


----------



## Riker

koolpep, LSE 323/333 saying g'day back....!


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean Black DLC


----------



## modsupremo

Nav-B Uhr Handwinding Bronze Pilot


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean Black DLC Lume Shot


----------



## modsupremo

Nav-B Uhr Handwinding Bronze Pilot


----------



## tokhoy

Here are my Steinharts :


----------



## Mmontres

My "Nav B-Uhr 44 Vintage TITAN" with CAMO strap (*Cinturino Cordura Mimetico)*


----------



## Loco

My Steinhart family.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## modsupremo

Just having fun!
HaGD!


----------



## Cyberroller

London good-bye


----------



## Maxmoro

Just received my leather nato strap. First time I wear that type of strap, not sure if it suits the aviation style, but for the price I paid, I'm giving it a try!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Drudge




----------



## Tony A.H

missed this rascal.


----------



## Chluz

different strap comparison (7.3 inch wrist)


----------



## wtma

This arrived today...


----------



## igorRIJEKA

This....










with this ticking inside...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MreeceC

Looking for a vintage chrono but got this instead. I will keep looking. My first Steinhart for my father and I.


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean Black DLC

























Ocean One GMT Black
In good company today...


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## MreeceC




----------



## wtma

CuSn8 + Ti


----------



## modsupremo

Ocean Black DLC for today


----------



## wtma

Happy weekend guys....


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Vette Enthusiast

Steinhart OVM on Hirsch Golden Brown Liberty w/ Deployant


----------



## sector445




----------



## bigclive2011

Just love em! Such great value!


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Codwatches




----------



## mui.richard

Ocean One Black with Ceramic bezel and Gunny strap



















And yes...that's my watch featured on Peter's blog.


----------



## wtma

Still on a honeymoon with this...


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## IanCognito

OVM on blue perlon


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## tobytobes

middle row shows 3 steinhart a next to 3 big boys. steins hold there own no probs.


----------



## spryken

Looks who's in the house










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## Regenboog

WoW!! ... WOW!!! ... I mean *WOW!!
*

Today I received my Steinhart Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatic B-Type (F0323).

I ordered the Vintage brown Marine officer bracelet instead of the Russian Leather Brown strap with double studs.

_Guess what?? _;-)

I received the Russian Leather Brown strap with double studs anyway, with an additional Pre-V buckle satined.

Great ... GREAT ... I mean *GREAT* service!! |>

Here is an terrible pic (taken with my iPhone 5S). Bear in mind this pic does not justify this gorgeous watch!









Thanks for all the great advise! You know who you are! :-!


----------



## the MJ

still the same and still delighted


----------



## drhr

.


----------



## bigclive2011

Something stealthy )


----------



## Drudge

My growing Steinhart family


----------



## ciclismosam

My steinharts together.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## wtma

Here are all my Steinhart watches, straps and stuff with the addition of N80 leather zulu (Apollon) and Gunny canvas strap (Marine Timer).


----------



## twintop

The only Steinhart I have left after some thieves broke into our house this weekend :-(


----------



## Chuxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## eight84four




----------



## tobytobes




----------



## Hoof Hearted

Just got it today. So far really impressed. Got a deployment clasp, too, which they swapped out gratis.

Sent from my iFhone using Crapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Heiner

Color variation ;-):


----------



## Heiner

Thank you for your applause, beyond that, there's nothing of interest around me... :-d










(Except other watches ;-))


----------



## sonic theory

New shoes on my Vintage Red


----------



## MreeceC




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## asrar.merchant

Finally just came in about 4 mins back, after months and months of waiting and then days and days of refreshing the tracking page.....We all know the steinhart - desperate drill.....





































It doesn't look or feel big on my wrist, atleast not to my eyes!

what do you guys think?

I ordered for a small size strap. Even then I am using the last hole and I can still slide a finger in.

I feel the fit is a bit, just a bit loose (can slide a finger in at the back of wrist) and I like it proper fitting tight to the wrist with no space for motion of the watch.

Drilling another hole is my only option. Will have to take it to a good watch shop, I guess.

Very happy with my first gmt from steinhart and first aviation.

Been after this for months and months now. A perfect gift this one.


----------



## mode360

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## mlb212

I took my ocean 1 GMT on vacation...










Breakfast, tavuk gögsü in Izmir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Aviation 316 Total


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## Heiner




----------



## sonic theory

Some red details


----------



## Heiner




----------



## bert69




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Nav B Uhr 44mm


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Hand winding 44mm


----------



## esq3585

44mm Nav-B


----------



## Heiner




----------



## DONCORO




----------



## R.Palace




----------



## Tony A.H

thought i'd try something different today.

changed up the Black Strap



to Burgundy.:think:



hmmmm . i'd say it looks OK but Not the best Combo..
i like the All Black better. should switch back soon.


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Thomas R

Marine Chronometer keeping me company this afternoon.


----------



## Thomas R

And from the back...


----------



## JP71624




----------



## mode360

Received the Pepsi bezel insert yesterday from Steinhart and just swapped it out today.


----------



## yankeexpress

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVM-DLC





































































































































































































































































































































Both OVM
































































Both DLC



















All 3 watches


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Sorry - only 1 picture :-d :


----------



## j3T_

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Ocean One on rubber. Was hesitant to purchase one as my previous Aviation Vintage had some qc issues but this one ain't bad


----------



## Danizzz

Here's my new OVM!!!


----------



## tobytobes




----------



## Danizzz




----------



## asrar.merchant

OOV on black alligator leather strap.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## danyvw

Just arrived!!! Took only 8 days from ordering to get it at my door. Thanks Steinhart


----------



## Danizzz




----------



## Richqqqq

Blue Blue from watch to shoe.


----------



## Watchfreek

Testing out some new shoes and patina update (i.e. not much after 12 straight days of use).....


----------



## otedengelen

My apollon


----------



## marco v




----------



## Heiner

Six years ago in a german forum...


----------



## esq3585




----------



## Tony A.H

wearing the Beautiful Titan on this fine Sunday.

went from Red



back to MEVA. missed this combo :-!

ahhhh.
this thing oozes class


----------



## DONCORO




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## hedet




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Nav B


----------



## bigdurian

Steinhart Nav B 47mm, 7.25" wrist


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DONCORO

on a Steinhart leather nato strap ....


----------



## Tallest

Continuing Leather trend...
OVM 2.0
















in company of SKX007


----------



## JFLUX13

I am particularly fond of this one...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Drudge




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Nav B Uhr


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Nav B


----------



## twintop

and a pic of the family


----------



## aaron9




----------



## Tony A.H




----------



## mpweave

OVM 2.0 on khaki and black NATO.


----------



## Mmontres

_On the Eve_


----------



## Heiner




----------



## wtma

Black bezel is on duty today...


----------



## Tony A.H

Merry Christmas and a Great Healthy New Year.
picture taken last year. why not re-posting it ..

still with the A Dial since last week.


----------



## Loco

It's here, I will post more pics later this week.


I'm so excited, I just can't stop smiling.


----------



## vicenteparanhos

Thank you Mr. Steinhart to transform metal in such desireble pieces. 
My Ocean 1:


----------



## vicenteparanhos

After its duty.


----------



## JSI

Just came today:



































Swapped the strap for this one:


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Loco

It is not new but it is new to me. I first had to remove the patina before posting pics because I want to see the patina age this watch myself.





















































































Have a Merry Christmas everyone.

Dean


----------



## thegreightone

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lawlessflyer

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

I'm in!


----------



## wtma

Apollon got new shoes...


----------



## igorRIJEKA




----------



## asrar.merchant

My most vintage looking watch yet. 

Love it to extremes. This will get lots of wrist time. Steinhart did magic by sending me this strap. Though I wil still get the original oem one too. 

I think I am initiated into fliegers or the navigation or the observation watches, whatever you choose to call them. 

I think that triangle at 12 commands immediate love. 

And the sunburst dial on this makes me feel what's the need to know the time, when I can escape into the dial..... and stay there.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## CBGrey

Santa was good to me this year! Glad to finally be in the "official"club.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## otedengelen

Apollon


----------



## Tony A.H

Grigio Time :-!


----------



## Jon_Yo

I'm officially joining the OVM club! I wasn't too sure about the grey dial at first but the more I wear it the more I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

OBM and SubLotus


----------



## coogrrr94

Swedish army leather strap from cheapestnatostraps 









Black and stand strap from crown and buckle 









Khaki strap from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## psj

my new steinhart Marine-Chronograph


----------



## Heiner




----------



## wtma

Still with my big boy today...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Nav-B Uhr Bronze Hand winding 44mm in the dark with a little charge.


----------



## MreeceC

On the hunt for a Vintage Chrono with the brown dial. Found this. Should do for know.


----------



## Drudge

I will be wearing this Steiny while ringing in the New Year.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## bbasch




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Piggen

My first Steinhart. Got it in the mail today and I really like it.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## der_koelner

Some new straps on the Odisea....hard to find blue tones that match...my initial "Azzuro Bond" is still the best....apart from the orange one of course b-)


----------



## wtma

Managed to do a quick strap swap to rubber last night, here's on my wrist today....


----------



## IvanSpb




----------



## der_koelner

The first new Arrival in 2015.....still not on the right colored Nato....that to follow :roll:


----------



## Ryeguy

Black Sea. Only Steinhart in the collection, but that will be corrected shortly with the addition of a blue Ocean One Premium...


----------



## Heiner




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## rossoman

Better than expected.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## leoric




----------



## jespersb

Just got this one - even better than expected. I love my OVR mk1!


----------



## der_koelner

Strap session today....b-) Weather´s so crappy these day that I needed to order some color and start to look forward to spring and summer

Odisea with a different one....









My newest....the "Steinhulk", which needs some crazy Nato in order to be different...some options here...btw, never thought the "Gulf" one would fit at all...:roll:









































Finally the two meet and enjoy the time together|>


----------



## lawlessflyer

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*









Like a Boss b-)


----------



## Ed.YANG

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

This German breed Black Bear get called for duty on the 2nd Monday of the new year!


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## asrar.merchant

In Yemen.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Some more of my Yemen trip. Lost in the mountains.


----------



## asrar.merchant

And now some of the rarely visible 

Triton Military Bronze

Just arrived yesterday


----------



## asrar.merchant

My wife feels the watch is perfect in size and looks on my wrist. She doesn't find it big at all and neither do I.

She also mentioned I can easily go a size bigger too.

PM me what you lads think about this one.

I am really happy to own this unique peice. It's a star. Love the greens and bronze and black mixing up.


----------



## leoric

... today it's already third year togeher. Still makes me happy


----------



## Nathan Wilcox

Just got her this morning. I'm in love.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Steinhart Nav-B Bronze Flieger Uhren Handaufzug

madly addicted.....


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## Mr.Burns




----------



## Travelller

_Playing with time..._


























_(1s exposure)_


----------



## Mr.Burns




----------



## Will3020




----------



## Tony A.H

Triton Time :-!


----------



## wtma

Can't stop admiring my Apollon, such a beautiful massive watch. At 17mm thick it may not for everybody, but I like the way it sits tall on my wrist. Today, I'm going as black as possible with black bezel, black strap, black screw bar and black clasp. Lovely!


----------



## Heiner

Self-portrait included...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Once again loads of pics from me with the newly arrived Apollon.

Still on stock till the straps and supplies come by.


----------



## JP71624

Who likes their Bond setup the original way? US military type nylon, worn "British style".


----------



## newkid

Here is my Steinhart Ocean 1 in 39mm. I have owned it for six trouble free years.


----------



## jedge76




----------



## asrar.merchant

Nav B Uhr Bronze in new Gordon Strap.

Love the soft texture and the olive hue of the lines on the strap.

Beautiful work by Ryan.


----------



## Knarzkopp

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

For my first [email protected] - here's my RaceTimer:


----------



## CBGrey

My OVM on a new leather NATO/Zulu. Love this combo.


----------



## Jiterator

Just arrived yesterday!


----------



## Brad Maestas

Got mine on Tuesday. So happy! These are just some I snapped at work with my phone.

Marine Chronometer II Arabic



















Nav.B Chrono II 44




























The chrono came on a bracelet but I'm loving the strap. I've got a light brown strap on the way as well.


----------



## Swiss Dade

Love my Ocean One. The ceramic bezel is amazing.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Ocean One Vintage in Ryan Gordon work.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Keeper of Time




----------



## Will3020




----------



## markg

Here's my Steinhart ocean one


----------



## the MJ

can´t get lost in the dark


----------



## argilag




----------



## Kilovolt

A better shot


----------



## AmphibianAlarm

Nav B 47mm Unitas DLC on 2015er Steinhart calendar with handmade Caiman strap...









































Have fun, greatings from Germany Tim


----------



## zkev

My first post in this forum On a nato today. Happy Friday!


----------



## CBGrey

Grey NATO works really well with the "faded" dial of the OVM v2.


----------



## Parkgate

O1BC on Steinhart rubberized leather


----------



## alexcswong

My 1st post with my first Steinhart.... Love it.

Just bought Nav B-Uhr 44mm Premium Automatic from Gnomon watch. 
Love the built quality & gold hour & minute hands.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## cal11

My very first steinhart.The OVM bought from gnomon. Just ordered the Nav B-Uhr 44mm Premium Automatic from germany. For some reason I tot that gnomon dun carry the 44mm version.Just found out they do due to alexcswong post.Well I got to chat to mr gunter in the process & it was a great experience. now I have to wait to get mine rather than to get it now from gnomon


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## roguehog

I don't own enough watches but I like talking about them.
Roguehogticktock.blogspot.com


----------



## HenshinMan

Ocean One Premium Blue


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## bert69

I love it


----------



## Tony A.H

Vintage Nav-B


----------



## zkev

Bracelet day :smile::v:


----------



## bert69

Backside


----------



## Watchfreek

How about a wrist shot :-d


----------



## Heiner




----------



## WeTheNorth

O1B Ceramic, The first automatic watch to start my collection has just arrived!


----------



## RdKetchup

My first Steinhart, and first automatic.


----------



## JSal

My Steinhart Mark II Chrono Limited Edition. Only 20 pieces made as a project watch for the Breitling Source Forum. Mine has the German Date Wheel.


----------



## onek00lj4y




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## modsupremo




----------



## zkev

Rubber strap day :grin:


----------



## asrar.merchant

Marine Life


----------



## the MJ

Coffee time


----------



## Ed.YANG

Trying to take a shot... ... ...








*
*
*
*
*
V
BullsEye! Clear and Sharp!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Kilovolt

ST.10 with the all-black strap and brushed buckle supplied as an alternative:


----------



## UhrUmbel

Marine Officer


----------



## MreeceC

Trying out the black Zulu. So comfortable.


----------



## asrar.merchant

This is peice that makes one drop to the knees instantly.



Steinhart LeMans GT Heritage 
No.049/111
Now belongs to me, many many thanks to LAURENT BOGHOSSIAN.


I got two gems when I bought this peice:
1) friendship with a GEM of a person Laurent Boghossian 
2) the lovely watch from great people the STEINHART'S 

I will do a detail review on this soon. My first review.


----------



## Trondheim

Snow sledging day...with the Triton!


----------



## cretino




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Aviation


----------



## anpi

Thank you for watching


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

OVR2


----------



## n00btastica

Steinhart OMV Lume #1 by Jon°, on Flickr

Steinhart OMV Lume #1 by Jon°, on Flickr


----------



## sliuman




----------



## asrar.merchant

Soft whispers of the Nav-B Bronze 44


----------



## CBGrey

OVM v1 and v2


----------



## Solid Snake

*Ocean One Vintage Red MkII*









Arrived today b-)|>

Dial is graphite grey like a pencil lead in person; but hard to capture that in photo

would suit a nato very well |>


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## TimeIzMoney




----------



## HenshinMan




----------



## ciclismosam

New strap for the Apollon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFLUX13

So beautiful and incredibly accurate (+1 in almost a week)!


----------



## zkev

Tried some long exposure shot:v:


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Heiner

Inside, no such beautiful mountains - but same watch and strap!


----------



## Imitrex

Fresh off of the FedEx truck!


----------



## cal11

44 premium automatic with stunning 3d markers


----------



## Ed.YANG

_*SPEED *Dating... _with the RACERS
























​


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## scottymac




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## dopamine5501

Steinhart Apollon with nato strap


----------



## n00btastica

More Lume by Jon°, on Flickr


----------



## cal11

My Steinharts


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## okidoc01

My Apollon


















Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## n00btastica

Steinhart OMV by Jon°, on Flickr


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## UnwoundMainspring

Standard Ocean DLC. With all the snow in Boston I have been inside cutting new NATOs to size. This is the PVD Leather NATO Strap Soil from cheapestnatostraps. For reference, 7.25" wrist.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## cal11




----------



## Watchfreek

Alrite fellas, let's have a show of hands for your favorite fliegerb-).........









(P.S. My apologies to those who favor the B-Type. Unfortunately I don't have one.....yet.....:think


----------



## alexcswong

My 2nd Steinhart. Finally get OVM 2.0 gray dial is pretty special. Love the sword hands. Overall best value quality to performance.


----------



## Riker

For too long I have teased with the thought of buying an MCII. Well, finally I have one & am very impressed. A porcelain type dial that is not often highlighted, recessed seconds with spiral, rose gold calibre etc..... My first 44mm & am happy with the size/style/purpose it presents. Very impressed, so much so adding the Roman version seems a logical next step...!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Have you guys ever been deceived.

I have.....

Been told about and shown a good strap,

And

BEEN SENT A MORE THAN AMAZING ONE WITH LOADS OF CHARM PERSONALITY

Do I smell a RIKER here.....TOP MATE


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## EL_GEEk

Can't get enough of this one:


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Watchfreek

Great to see so much love for the MOB


----------



## IanCognito

I love long winters.... said no one ever...


----------



## asrar.merchant

New love the MOB

Don't like the stock strap much. It's sort of changed from the Web and looks a little plasticky.

But love this watch


----------



## Kilovolt

This RIOS1931 strap is IMO a great improvement over the stock one:


----------



## no name no slogan




----------



## grantgreen

Ocean 1 black with baked blue/red GMT bezel inlay


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## onek00lj4y

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

OVR repair safely back from steinhart!


----------



## r3kahsttub

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Just picked this up yesterday. First Steinhart, paired with my custom braided bracelet  Loving the build quality on this, especially considering its price!


----------



## bigclive2011

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Triton black.


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Landed home less than an hour ago!


----------



## babarlo




----------



## asrar.merchant

In Die Mannschaft colours today.

Please count those as 4 stars on the chest.


----------



## Watchfreek

Always wanted to try one of these shots (done with a phone only, so please don't flame me for the crappy quality)  :


----------



## djs86

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Greetings again, Steinhart forum!

I have been off Watchuseek for some time but I felt I should return! How's everyone been doing? I've been all over the place....from spending 7 months in Phoenix, AZ....then job hunting in the Washington DC metro area....then ending up getting a job down in Columbia, SC....the interesting life of a web developer contractor.

Here's my well worn and abused Triton 30ATM on the Analog/Shift and Crown & Buckle collaboration strap! Even though its a 22mm band and I don't mind the bars showing anymore (Hey, James Bond wore a thinner nato on his Rolex Submariner!) I think it's the perfect NATO band for the watch. Compliments all the colors on the dial!









Enjoy your Sunday evening, Steinhart lovers!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Aviation Chrono today!
Have a great day and an awesome week!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Come one guys let's populate this thread.

Very few pics coming and more or less very few of us posting.

Get your steinharts out, wear them and post them.

Calling the BIG collectors too: Micheal, Tony, James, Uwe and all others get some pics coming in lads.

Ed Yang heard you are a racing steinharts collector, keep up the postings mate.

While I won't stop posting my same old ones. Then again do steinharts ever get old.


----------



## alexcswong

Love the new look with leather strap. Grey creamy dial match well with leather strap, looks more vintage. What a lovely Monday!


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## MreeceC

At work.


----------



## Watchfreek

One of my favorite strap options for the Nav B Bronze - the "Bracelet Vintage Brown" with matching Bronze [coloured] deployment clasp:























Only a small amount of patina happening here, after just over a one month of ownership (and a thorough clean).


----------



## Tony A.H

here you go Asrar.

will be wearing this in a few hours.
another favorite but also the Rarest in my collection.

Marine Timer powered by UNITAS 6498 
(older pictures).


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant

Triton Military Bronze today on a leather


----------



## JFLUX13

Military 42 Black for today!
Have a great one, all!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Marine Officer reporting midday for duty on top the Bronze Deck.

Dressed in the JPH Classic


----------



## JFLUX13

Today, I'm wearing the awesome-looking Nav.B-Uhr, Limited Silver Edition (089/333).
A great Wednesday to you all!


----------



## grantgreen

now i have found a perfect jubilee for my O1B red/blue gmt mod!! i love the look of it!!


----------



## Rick-F

New yesterday . . .


----------



## The Anderman

My new OVM with a homemade leather NATO.


----------



## cal11

New zulu leather strap just arrived on my ovm


----------



## ssaloon




----------



## JFLUX13

On this Day of Thor (_aka_ Thursday), it's time to wear the previous WUS/Steinhart collaborative timepiece, the Proteus. ;-)
Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Vindic8




----------



## Ed1087

A recent purchase...love them steinys


View attachment DSC_5175.jpg


----------



## JFLUX13

TGIF!!!

I guess there is no need to tell which steiny I'm wearing today... ;-)


----------



## Max Kool




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant

Fits so well on the Gunny canvas green. 
Feels awesome.


----------



## MreeceC

Church for me today. Had this on with a strap a dear friend made me that's in China adopting a special little girl.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Regatta today.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Tony A.H

that looks AWESOME Asrar.
Love the Combo.:-!

your Picture just made me Strap on my *Baby Blue* .





have a good week everyone.


----------



## grantgreen

switched my bezel inlay back to black . Sleek with the jubilee


----------



## Watchfreek

I guess it's a *BLUE [Marine] Monday* after all - Blue Sharky reporting on deck for duty!









But you know what guys? The grim reality is.......there can only be ONE 











asrar.merchant said:


> Regatta today.





Tony A.H said:


> that looks AWESOME Asrar.
> Love the Combo.:-!
> 
> your Picture just made me Strap on my *Baby Blue* .
> 
> have a good week everyone.


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Nav B


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## wtma

Back with my big boy today...


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## twintop




----------



## Rebel Rouser




----------



## JohnLT13




----------



## CeeJay




----------



## Adam91




----------



## Riker

No waiting for St.Pat's day here.....!


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## Tony A.H

there's a Beautiful Aura around this Titan that can only be seen in the Flesh. 
LOVE this Watch

Older Pictures.



the Notched strap looks better in 90 degree angle than 45 degree. i think



BTW Asrar. really REALLY Cool Strap and combo.

Cheers and have a good week everyone

*Edit*

felt like adding a couple more pictures. just because ;-)





yes. the Shark Straps are super Nice.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Beautiful watch and combo Tony. I love all your straps 'Mr. KING OF SHARK' .

your sharks really inspire me a lot. looking to get my first shark soon. Are the steinhart sharks good enough?

Yeah I love this combo too, fits just as well as it looks.....


----------



## asrar.merchant

Here is an Apollon that's been talking, keeps saying and writing things, maybe some observations from the space about the the old ages.....shhh listen.....


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## rojakman




----------



## Heiner




----------



## spenser199




----------



## Vindic8

The Apollon Chrono arrived this morning. This is an incredible timepiece. Seems very well made. Kudos Steinhart.

View attachment 3352330


----------



## JFLUX13

In honor of the partial solar eclipse we had earlier this morning over France, I (although badly) reenacted one on my Silver LE. ;-)
This one is a stunning timepiece I dearly love.

Have a great Friday and week-end everyone!


----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## ciclismosam

I've put the Apollon on a Crown & Buckle leather and I think it looks great with the bronze, decided this was reason to take a photo of all of my Steinhart's together. Moving from here it is going to be military/aviation based.


----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Nicky Ticks




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto

After Blue lets talk about Black & White


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## nqtri

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*








Got mine today. Such a beauty. Stunner!


----------



## leoric

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Venkat

Amazing Steinhart Nav B-Uhr today! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco v

Loving this one more and more since i've put the new strap on.


----------



## Ed1087

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

View attachment DSC_5929.jpg


----------



## El Gerto

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## asrar.merchant

Lovely combo and beautiful pics El Gerto

I am with the same watch today. I love you perfect brown strap. Is it a Steinhart. I haven't seen this one. Will try hunting for it.

Meanwhile.....


----------



## El Gerto

Yes: it´s a Steinhart strap; but not for sale for itself. It comes along with the Aviation Chrono I guess.(look for it on the Steinhart page)
I bought the watch from the original owner with this strap and the bronze clasp and also with this serious patina which I do like very much !

But your green canvas is fitting also very well to the watch and looks great !


----------



## babarlo




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Mariusz888

From IP5...


----------



## Tallest

Took these a while back but only now got to camera files!


----------



## Tony A.H

The B Dial
my first Steinhart. and almost 6 years later, she's still looking very Beautiful.





and a Home Made *Blue Logo* cast to Buckle



Cheers


----------



## asrar.merchant

Triton on brown. I love the combination of green and brown.

Tony you are the classic guy always. Nice pics mate.


----------



## bigclive2011

100 atm Black.


----------



## goTomek

Military Black 42


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## asrar.merchant

Super pics mate. I love all your combos. Especially the apollon and this Nav B Bronze. Just too beautiful. Nice dark strap on this. Makes the bronze further stand out.

My bronze for today .....


----------



## djs86

*Steinhart Aviation Watchlounge Edition (SAWLE) 224/333*

Decided to put this rare bird on my wrist today:

The Steinhart Aviation Watchlounge Edition (SAWLE) 224/333









Enjoy the rest of your day, fellow Steinhart lovers!

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## CRAIG4FSU




----------



## djs86

*Last 3 days with Steinharts*

Thursday at work (I love using the desk lamp to expose the beautiful blued hands









Good Flieger Friday (again the desk lamp effect)









National NATO Day Today









Have a happy Easter, friends!

Daniel


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Last 3 days with Steinharts*

Took my beloved Aviation Chrono out for the Easter weekend.
Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Craustin1

*Re: Last 3 days with Steinharts*


----------



## asrar.merchant

Shark on the MOB for the first time. And my first shark.

Burgundy one.

Inspired by the undisputed king of sharks here, Tony A.H








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL_GEEk

Odisea


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## wtma

I don't think this beauty gets enough love she deserves around here....


----------



## yegon

Looks disproportionately huge in this hastily taken pic, doesn't in real life, honest guv.


----------



## Mr.Burns

Steinhart "Around the World" Marine Chronometer


----------



## Tony A.H

LOL. don't know which King you're talking about. but i know i ain't one ..

sporting this Black Magic Beauty


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bsmith1




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## der_koelner

Latest addition to the Steinhart family...the O2 yellow. Together with her sister my new vacation duo


----------



## marcwo

My Apollon.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## El Gerto

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Black Metal b-)


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Tony A.H

The irresistible sexy Marine Bronzo :-!


----------



## ciclismosam

Untitled by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

What can I say that I haven't already.

An absolute beauty.


----------



## Onewatchhh

My current wrist-limpet! ;-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Feeling some Ocean love.....


----------



## JFLUX13

Military 42 DLC today!


----------



## visanic

Nab B Chrono today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro

My aviation on a custom strap I made to fit the butterfly clasp of my OEM rubber strap! Also have the suede version as shown.


----------



## DarthVedder

Took my Triton 100 ATM to a nice vacation ... Lovely watch.


----------



## glengoyne17

My Black Sea



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Ticker1




----------



## Drudge




----------



## asrar.merchant

This was the combo for yesterday's

Bahrain Gulf Air Grand Prix Formula 1 - qualifying session


----------



## Drudge

My Steiny collection: Waiting 4 Thor


----------



## ciclismosam

Out for a drink and dinner, mm Irish coffee!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner




----------



## der_koelner

With new Steinhart Milanaise...


----------



## scottkar54

My GMT


----------



## deepinoy8

My Ocean 1 Vintage along with some Breaking Bad Friends. Taken today while Bored at my office.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## JohnVidar

My Steinhart Ocean 44. Hated by few, loved by Many.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## ciclismosam

The state of the Steinhart collection, Thor is next.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## James_

Got it today


----------



## CRAIG4FSU

CRAIG4FSU said:


> View attachment 3540330
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540338
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540362


----------



## El Gerto

OVM II "Brown Sugar" b-)










with a nice fitting nato:


----------



## JFLUX13

Which one shall I wear today? ;-)
Have a great day!


----------



## rolisto

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## SgtPepper

Special Model for another Watch Forum​


----------



## thegian9o

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Here's my beauty. So in love that I'm going to need an OVR too soon.


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Comfy but a real pilot style strap


----------



## watchiseek215

My Racetimer on a newly acquired leather strap for that racer style look.


----------



## JFLUX13

Self-explanatory for today's choice. ;-)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Once again the Tony inspired steinhart shark.

Love the red stand out.

Today going a non conventional old style bold wearing of the watch on the cuff.

I wonder at times if I could get a bronze mesh from somewhere. That would be outright crazy and I would love it.


----------



## Tony A.H

YES MA MAN.!
was planning to wear something else today. but you just tickled my fancy and made me swap to this !.

*Grey Dial/Bronze Case/Red Shark*. maybe the Best Combo there is. ;-)


----------



## madr0

So happy, just joined the steinhart family. Received my first ever Steinhart watch, the Nav. B-Chono II


----------



## ciclismosam

Grüne soße festival in Frankfurt with a German flieger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fei Lao Huang

Dedicated to Steinhart Team for making fantastic watches at awesome price points. It's me and my Ocean 44. Photo work is done by another die hard Steinhart fan my buddy Ron.. I trust he is gonna post his own Ocean vintage watch soon..


----------



## Fei Lao Huang

Well.. My buddy ron is very shy.. so i guess i will do the great honor and post his interpretation of his beloved ocean watch for him..


----------



## marcwo

Hy,
Steinhart Apollon.


----------



## amrvf

mee to!


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Andreas Truong




----------



## asrar.merchant

More Apollon


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## twintop




----------



## Watchfreek

Not for "nerds"........


----------



## eroc




----------



## Ticonderoga




----------



## Tourbillonare

New arrival  Leather looks more olive/grey than dark brown in photos....


----------



## Heiner

Thanks to Baldrick https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-1-gmts-back-sale-1854418.html :









...and the "12" is still there, too...


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## kayuecheng

Happy Friday


----------



## IanCognito




----------



## Ticonderoga

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Dodging tornadoes today; this storm spawned 3 tornadoes - one to the west, one due north and one to the northeast. I'm soaked but the GMT is still waterproof ;-)


----------



## amrvf

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

Apollon brushed on grey shark.









almost a dressy watch, ready to go!


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## JFLUX13

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

May you all have a great week-end!


----------



## Heiner

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Artsonika

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*


----------



## Ticonderoga

*Re: Show your Steinhart (Part 3)*

St. George GMT; happy Victory Day!


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## JFLUX13

Have a great Sunday!
And for those of you in North America, don't forget your mother!! ;-)


----------



## Jeffwb65

2007 Ocean 1 Blue Bezel. Worn daily for almost 8 years. Bang on accurate. Got it's share of battle scars, but still Love it. b-)


----------



## Heiner

Still the same:


----------



## CWBYTYME




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## marcwo

Hy,
Apollon.


----------



## Teo Lian Hee

Steinhart Nav.B in black strap.


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## ndw6

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Craustin1




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## asrar.merchant

Kilovolt I just can't get enough of that beautiful st1 on your wrist.

All your pics with it look amazing mate.


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## JFLUX13

Have a great day, you all!


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## synaptyx

Sent from my iPhone because I'm fancy.


----------



## Watchfreek

Deserving of some new shoes after a year, and still my favorite despite the many that have come after it.. .


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## melsman

Just received my leather Nato strap from Strapsco. Quite happy with it.


----------



## EvanMax

I just received this beautiful timepiece as a graduation present. I intend to to take some better pictures later, but I wanted to go ahead and share this one now.


----------



## wtma

Apollon bronze on rubber...


----------



## amrvf




----------



## Rebel Rouser

My best! .....for now!:-!


----------



## asrar.merchant

The real Mean Manly Machine


----------



## noregrets




----------



## thegian9o

Filled the G10 request form for the summer. O1B looks even more beautiful on Phoenix strap.


----------



## Mattias Carnerheim

Looking good with Nato strap. 

Oneplus One


----------



## asrar.merchant




----------



## El Gerto




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## bitemee

Bavarian blue...


----------



## CWBYTYME

View attachment 3939122


----------



## CWBYTYME

But a pepsi for Friday morning


----------



## tippytappy

This is my watch. Not sure how old it is, can anyone enlighten me?

_(EDIT: This is not a discussion thread. Please post your question in another thread if you would like to have it answered.)_


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## bitemee

The reason...


----------



## Watchfreek

*CLASH OF THE TITANS*

Clash of the Titans - two very different pieces, but both awesome....


----------



## JSal

bitemee said:


> The reason...
> 
> View attachment 4084481


This pic just made me think of this and what every watch guy here including myself goes through (and I'm not even married to her yet)

WIFE: Excuse me dear... let me see your wrist for a second... is that another new Steinhart?

HUSBAND: Errrr.... homina homina... ahhhhh.... why no dear, I've had this for years.


----------



## noregrets

Mistakenly posted a response in the photos thread; my apologies. Moderators please delete.


----------



## Drudge

*Re: CLASH OF THE TITANS*


----------



## Redmond_nguyen

My first Steinhart Marine 38


----------



## El Gerto




----------



## Uwe W.

This thread is now closed and has been replaced by: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/2015-steinhart-photo-gallery-1947713.html


----------

